# На сентябрь назначена операция на шейном отделе позвоночника



## maisto777 (13 Авг 2019)

На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трех проекциях с жироподавлением визуализируются позвонки С1-Тh3. Физиологический лордоз выпрямлен. Небольшая левосторонняя сколиотическая деформация до 4º. Смещения тел позвонков не выявлено.          

Тела позвонков обычной формы и размера, высота тел позвонков сохранена. Замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков с четкими ровными контурами. Сигнальные характеристики тел и отростков позвонков с дистрофическими изменениями. В теле С7 позвонка определяется гиперинтенсивный по Т2 и Т1 очаг неоднородной структуры, с четкими контурами, размером 0,7*0,7см /более вероятно гемангиома/.

Высота межпозвонковых дисков С3-Th1 снижена, высота остальных дисков на уровне исследования не изменена, сигналы от этих дисков по Т2 снижены.

Краевые остеофиты в телах С4-С7 позвонков.

Задние медианные протрузия диска С3\С4, С7\Th1, размером до 2,0мм, с оттеснением задней продольной связки и компрессией дурального мешка.  

Задние медианные грыжи диска С4\С5, С6\С7, размером до 3,3мм, с оттеснением задней продольной связки и компрессией дурального мешка.  

Задняя медианная с левосторонним компонентом грыжа диска С5\С6, размером до 4,0мм, с оттеснением задней продольной связки и компрессией дурального мешка, левого нервного корешка. 

 Щели дугоотростчатых суставов не сужены и не деформированы краевыми остеофитами.

Спинной мозг расположен в центре позвоночного канала и имеет нормальную толщину,  структурен, сигнал от него (по Т1 и Т2)  не изменён. Участков патологического расширения или сужения не определяется.

Патологические изменения в мягких тканях не выявлены. Позвоночные артерии на аксиальных проекциях симметричны (D=S).



Заключение: МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. Грыжи дисков С4\С5, С5\С6, С6\С7. Протрузии дисков С3\С4, С7\Th1. Нарушение статики. Гемангиома в теле С7 позвонка. Рекомендована консультация невролога.

Назначили операцию на 19 сентября, оперироваться у Крылова В.В и у Каландари А.А., скажите мне пожалуйста, кто прошел такого плана операции и как проходила реабилитация. Сейчас выехала на море, рука левая стала более чувствительная, но меня кружит в голове, а хирург сказал что от грыжи головокружений быть не может. По операции: удаление 3 грыж, 3 импланта и 3 титановые пластины.


----------



## La murr (14 Авг 2019)

@maisto777, Наталия, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
*
*


----------



## maisto777 (14 Авг 2019)

Не могу этого сделать, уехала отдыхать к морю на 3 недели‍♀️


----------



## La murr (14 Авг 2019)

@maisto777, Наталия, ну, пригласить врачей в свою тему Вы сможете.


----------



## Ares (14 Авг 2019)

@maisto777, хирурги многим говорят, что головокружения не от грыж. Посылают всех к психологам, психиатрам. Как по шаблону. Мне иногда кажется, что основная клиентура у психологов - люди с грыжами в шее. Их любят сажать на антидепрессанты. Куча литературы и нашей и западной, где головокружение является одним из симптомов грыжи в шее....или дегенеративных процессов, которые любят называть отсталые врачи остеохондрозом. Многие до сих пор операцией пугают, мол парализует, терпи до последнего. А грыжа центральная и есть признаки миелопатии, им все равно. Посмотрите форумы на вуманру, там масса народа с головокружением и грыжами в шее. Некоторым уже сделали операцию, все симптомы прошли почти сразу.


----------



## Eduard1223 (14 Авг 2019)

@Ares, а вас не смущает тот факт что женщину посылают делать операцию при маленьких грыжах 3-4мм? Тоесть 3 грыжы такого размера предлагают вырезать полностью, заменить на импланты и ещё скрепить пластинами... При 3-х пластинах она врятле сможет нормально поворачивать головой. Я бы наобарот подумал что нейрохирург хочет на мне заработать.
Во первых тут мало информации. Ни снимков ни точного анамнеза. Что болит, Где и какое онемение.. Когда кружится голова? Есть ли рентген с функц. пробами для выявления нестабильности и УЗГД сосудов шеи и головы и т.д поэтому тут нужно разбираться. Я бы лично пошёл бы на консультацию ещё как минимум к 3м нейрохирургам для полной картины ситуации. А в течении этого времени попробывал бы лечиться консервативно имхо


----------



## Ares (14 Авг 2019)

@Eduard1223, не смущает. Ибо, деформация дурального мешка, центральная грыжа в сторону спинного мозга-это уже напрвление на операцию. Но не в нашей стране, в нашей, пока ноги, руки не отнимутся, никто на операцию не пошлет. Оттого, что стыд и срам нашей хирургии до сих пор, потому как действительно финансовая подоплека существует. Есть грыжи, которые можно и нужно лечить консервативно, но не когда у человека уже симптомы миелопатии, которые к вашему сведению могут не пройти после операции. Чем дольше затягиваешь-тем больше вероятность, что симптомы не уйдут или будут присутствовать еще очень долгое время. Соглашусь только с тем, что надо у нескольких специалистов проконсультироваться. И решить.  

ЕСЛИ ДЕВУШКУ НАПРАВИЛИ НА ОПЕРАЦИЮ, КОТОРАЯ КСТАТИ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ПО КВОТЕ, ПОТОМУ КАК СТАВЯТ НЕ НОВЕЙШИЕ ИМПЛАНТЫ. ОТКУДА ТУТ НАЖИВА? Я уже сама все консервативные методы прошла и на практике, а не в теории как вы, представляю как на нас наживаются. И отнюдь не нейрохирурги, а именно неврологи, мануальщики, остеопаты, и всякие там целители.


----------



## Eduard1223 (14 Авг 2019)

@Ares, фактов за миелопатию на данный момент нету. Насколько я понимаю по мрт это можно определить?
Я почему написал, потому что 3 импланта и 3 пластины это достаточно сложная операция и даже если всё будет отлично сделано, то как шея будет поворачиваться после? Более того, в позвонке С7 по мрт имеется гемангиома. Как хирург будет сверлить этот позвонок чтобы поставить пластину на уровне С6/С7? Кто даст гарантии что позвонок не сломается?


----------



## maisto777 (14 Авг 2019)

добрый вечер всем, голова кружится постоянно, когда я дома была, но приехала на море и некоторые вещи стали немного спокойнее, меньше кружится голова, онемение левой руки (мизинца и безымянного пальцев до локтя) тоже стало спокойнее, не так ощущается, но зрение падает. С зимы я была на капельницах (глиатилин и еще препараты против воспаления), но улучшения не последовало. Смотрело меня 4 нейрохирурга, ждала Крылова Владимира Викторовича, перед его приемом прошла психолога и невролога, они дали ему заключение, он смотрел вместе с 4 докторами диск с моими МРТ и сказал готовится к операции. К сожалению сейчас я не могу загрузить МРТ на сайте, потому что на отдыхе нахожусь. У меня до НГ начались проблемы с памятью, боль в шее в области чуть выше лопаток, тонус мышц сошел на "нет", слабость общая и я не могу повернуть голову в сторону, после НГ онемела левая рука. Пришла к невропатологу в Пироговку, сделали МРТ головы, нашли ишемические очаги в белом веществе головного мозга, назначили глиатилин, пила его, прокалывала капельницы, улучшения не последовало. В начале лета пошла снова на прием к невропатологу, назначила мне витамины, глиатилин и Лирику. Я пошла и сама сделала МРТ шеи и грудного отдела, там и обнаружились грыжи, протрузии и гемангиома. После этого я прошла 4 нейрохирургов (Пироговка, Склиф, Бурденко) там сказали делать, ждала профессора Крылова, он сказал оперировать. Может с количеством пластин я ошиблась, была под впечатлением, надеялась что скажут что можно не оперировать (боюсь), но Каландари А.А. (второй нейрохирург который меня будет оперировать) сказал что ставить будут, исправить неправильное положение позвонков.

гемангиому сказали трогать не будут, будут наблюдать. Операция по квоте, бесплатно, но я готова заплатить, лишь бы не болело. А какие импланты, пластины считаются лучшими? Оперироваться буду в МГМСУ им. А. И. Евдокимова


----------



## Ares (14 Авг 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Фактов за миелопатию на данный момент нету. Насколько я понимаю по мрт это можно определить?
> Я почему написал, потому что 3 импланта и 3 пластины это достаточно сложная операция и даже если всё будет отлично сделано, то как шея будет поворачиваться после? Более того, в позвонке С7 по мрт имеется гемангиома. Как хирург будет сверлить этот позвонок чтобы поставить пластину на уровне С6/С7? Кто даст гарантии что позвонок не сломается?


Как раз таки есть, если срединная грыжа 4 мм, то по любому она деформирует спинной мозг....вторичная компрессия. Прочитайте что такое вторичная компрессия спинного мозга и какие ее симптомы....а потом уже пишите. Операция сложная, но нормальный врач у которого тысячи таких операций сделает ее отлично. В чем вы прави так это в том, что 3 неподвижных импланта-это плохо, но тут видимо по квоте другого не предложили....м6 от мст конечно получше или dsi по моему так.....хотя бы в 2-х плоскостях гнется....Гемангиома мелкая, с такими я знаю не бывает особых проблем. А дальше кормить приверженцев консервативного лечения смысла нет я вижу. Тем более человек живет неполноценной жизнью с головокружениями.....


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Авг 2019)

@maisto777, Добрый день! С мышцами не пробовали работать? Прежде чем делать операцию, хорошо бы показаться специалисту, который умеет работать с мышечными техниками. Только не костоправ!


----------



## maisto777 (15 Авг 2019)

Solis - хорошие имплантаты? предполагают что ставить их будут, скажите. они хорошие или лучше что-то другое?


----------



## La murr (15 Авг 2019)

@maisto777, Наталия, территориально Вы находитесь в Москве?
Вы можете получить альтернативное мнение уважаемых докторов-нейрохирургов (консультантов форума) -
@dr.dreval и @vbl15


----------



## maisto777 (15 Авг 2019)

@La murr, ну так то я в Москве живу) просто сейчас нахожусь в отпуске, набираюсь сил перед операцией) вот в голову и лезут разные мысли и думы) я прошла уже многих врачей, все в один голос сказали: операция. Сегодня спросила какой имплантат будет устанавливаться, дословный ответ: Будет известно перед операцией, планируем Solis.

Спасибо за наводку))


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Авг 2019)

@maisto777, Рассмотрите вариант с установкой М6.


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

добрый день всем, подходит к концу отпуск, скоро домой, а там сдача анализов и подготовка к операции) Сейчас стоит вопрос: Филадельфию покупать или есть другой жесткий ортез, он несколько дороже, но более функциональный и удобный
*Ортез шейный / воротник жесткий Miami J MJ Össur*
кто пользовался? в интернете не могу найти сравнения, но смотрела что и майями подходит для того чтобы носить его в послеоперационный период


----------



## Ares (28 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> добрый день всем, подходит к концу отпуск, скоро домой, а там сдача анализов и подготовка к операции) Сейчас стоит вопрос: Филадельфию покупать или есть другой жесткий ортез, он несколько дороже, но более функциональный и удобный
> *Ортез шейный / воротник жесткий Miami J MJ Össur*
> кто пользовался? в интернете не могу найти сравнения, но смотрела что и майями подходит для того чтобы носить его в послеоперационный период


Я думаю, что этот вопрос вам нужно обсудить с нейрохирургом, который будет делать операцию. Как отдохнули? Как зрение, головокружения не ушли? Не пропадайте, тут есть темы про операции, кто сделал, рассказывают историю, делятся впечатлениями.


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

Проблемы со зрением стали гораздо меньше, головокружения тоже практически ушли, но я стала ходить в положении согнутой шеи, она наклонена вперед и мне так удобнее, плаваю много, единственное то что море прохладное, но это меня не пугает)


----------



## AleksSeich (28 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> проблемы со зрением стали гораздо меньше, головокружения тоже практически ушли, но я стала ходить в положении согнутой шеи, она наклонена вперед и мне так удобнее, плаваю много, единственное то что море прохладное, но это меня не пугает)


Я бы на Вашем месте всё-таки выложил все снимки, описания и пригласил специалистов в тему! Прооперироваться всегда успеете т.б абсолютных показаний, судя по всему, нет.


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Я бы на Вашем месте всё-таки выложил все снимки, описания и пригласил специалистов в тему! Прооперироваться всегда успеете т.б абсолютных показаний, судя по всему, нет.


в виду того что я сейчас в отпуске, не могу этого сделать) но меня смотрели 5 профессоров, и в один голос сказали:  оперироваться, у меня ночные приступы: перекрывает дыхание, не могу дышать. Дыхательная недостаточность, головокружение, онемение левой руки, зрение падает) Приеду домой, выложу, но вроде нет оснований не доверять тем врачам, у которых я была на приеме. Я конечно же за консервативное лечение, но прошла все виды его, а воз и ныне там, улучшений нет


----------



## Весёлый (28 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> А какие импланты, пластины считаются лучшими?


Здравствуйте. Задайте вопрос нейрохирургу, который Вас будет оперировать. Он будет определять, какой имплантант подходит именно под Ваш случай. Если его вообще нужно будет ставить. Вы были в НИИ Склифосовского на приеме у профессора Гриня? Обычно он более подробно объясняет пациентам, что возможно сделать в их случаях оперативного вмешательства. А после госпитализации обязательно идет планирование операции и, при необходимости, собирается консилиум врачей для обсуждения тактики операции и применения имплантантов и каких.
Я только не совсем понял, почему МГМСУ им. Евдокимова? Это, вроде, медико-стоматологический университет... Или там тоже есть кафедра спинальной нейрохирургии с практикующими врачами и отделением?


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Задайте вопрос нейрохирургу, который Вас будет оперировать. Он будет определять, какой имплантант подходит именно под Ваш случай. Если его вообще нужно будет ставить. Вы были в НИИ Склифосовского на приеме у профессора Гриня? Обычно он более подробно объясняет пациентам, что возможно сделать в их случаях оперативного вмешательства. А после госпитализации обязательно идет планирование операции и, при необходимости, собирается консилиум врачей для обсуждения тактики операции и применения имплантантов и каких.


я в понедельник возвращаюсь в Мск, и начинаю подготовку к операции, я была на приеме у Крылова В.В., он так же оперирует в СКЛИФе, и так же есть институт на Кусковской улице, где он и руководит,  его последний вердикт был: операция. Мне как сказали что операция, я отпросилась съездить к морю, а они готовы были оперировать в августе, сейчас приеду и к ним в институт снова, со свежими анализами и МРТ повторю. У меня все же травма была, спортивное прошлое сказалось (волейбол), прыжки из низкого приседа со штангой на плечах (но девочки они не мальчики и я на шею всегда ставила гриф), а вот к 45 все и посыпалось.... (но это мои догадки, много времени за рулем провожу, сидячая работа). Мой дядя, который был главврачом СКЛИФа, он так же говорит об операции, я оттягивала как могла, не спасло


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Задайте вопрос нейрохирургу, который Вас будет оперировать. Он будет определять, какой имплантант подходит именно под Ваш случай. Если его вообще нужно будет ставить. Вы были в НИИ Склифосовского на приеме у профессора Гриня? Обычно он более подробно объясняет пациентам, что возможно сделать в их случаях оперативного вмешательства. А после госпитализации обязательно идет планирование операции и, при необходимости, собирается консилиум врачей для обсуждения тактики операции и применения имплантантов и каких.
> Я только не совсем понял, почему МГМСУ им. Евдокимова? Это, вроде, медико-стоматологический университет... Или там тоже есть кафедра спинальной нейрохирургии с практикующими врачами и отделением?


https://vrachi.today/medic/krylov-vladimir-viktorovich/


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Задайте вопрос нейрохирургу, который Вас будет оперировать. Он будет определять, какой имплантант подходит именно под Ваш случай. Если его вообще нужно будет ставить. Вы были в НИИ Склифосовского на приеме у профессора Гриня? Обычно он более подробно объясняет пациентам, что возможно сделать в их случаях оперативного вмешательства. А после госпитализации обязательно идет планирование операции и, при необходимости, собирается консилиум врачей для обсуждения тактики операции и применения имплантантов и каких.
> Я только не совсем понял, почему МГМСУ им. Евдокимова? Это, вроде, медико-стоматологический университет... Или там тоже есть кафедра спинальной нейрохирургии с практикующими врачами и отделением?


http://www.myuniverclinic.ru/sotrudnik/19/


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> http://www.myuniverclinic.ru/sotrudnik/19/





Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Задайте вопрос нейрохирургу, который Вас будет оперировать. Он будет определять, какой имплантант подходит именно под Ваш случай. Если его вообще нужно будет ставить. Вы были в НИИ Склифосовского на приеме у профессора Гриня? Обычно он более подробно объясняет пациентам, что возможно сделать в их случаях оперативного вмешательства. А после госпитализации обязательно идет планирование операции и, при необходимости, собирается консилиум врачей для обсуждения тактики операции и применения имплантантов и каких.
> Я только не совсем понял, почему МГМСУ им. Евдокимова? Это, вроде, медико-стоматологический университет... Или там тоже есть кафедра спинальной нейрохирургии с практикующими врачами и отделением?


и я сейчас посмотрела. Гринь тоже оперирует в этом институте) 
Сотрудниками клиники являются ведущие нейрохирурги кафедры нейрохирургии и нейрореанимации нашего университета:

Академик РАН, профессор Крылов В.В. - директор Клинического медицинского центра МГМСУ, зав. кафедрой нейрохирургии и нейрореанимации МГМСУ, главный нейрохирург Минздрава РФ

Гринь А.А. - д.м.н., профессор кафедры нейрохирургии и нейрореанимации МГМСУ, главный нейрохирург г. Москвы

Левченко О.В. - д.м.н., профессор кафедры нейрохирургии и нейрореанимации МГМСУ, проректор по лечебной работе МГМСУ

Дашьян В.Г. - д.м.н., профессор кафедры нейрохирургии и нейрореанимации МГМСУ


----------



## Весёлый (28 Авг 2019)

А, я понял. Да, выбор достойный. Крылов моему знакомому оперировал аневризму сосуда головного мозга в Склифе. Да, в принципе, они и с Андреем Анатольевичем вместе оперируют сложные случаи. Да, это очень сильная команда врачей. Да, и к тому же, в Склифе очень сильная нейро-реанимация, это тоже говорит о многом.
Ну что ж, желаю Вам удачи и скорейшего выздоровления


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> А, я понял. Да, выбор достойный. Крылов моему знакомому оперировал аневризму сосуда головного мозга в Склифе. Да, в принципе, они и с Андреем Анатольевичем вместе оперируют сложные случаи. Да, это очень сильная команда врачей. Да, и к тому же, в Склифе очень сильная нейро-реанимация, это тоже говорит о многом.
> Ну что ж, желаю Вам удачи и скорейшего выздоровления


спасибо) Крылов берет тяжелые случаи, почему он меня взял - не могу сказать, оперировать будет он сам, второй нейрохирург будет Каландари А.А., я и правда долгое время мучаюсь, а сейчас жду, хотя и боюсь очень)


----------



## Весёлый (28 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> спасибо) Крылов берет тяжелые случаи, почему он меня взял - не могу сказать, оперировать будет он сам, второй нейрохирург будет Каландари А.А., я и правда долгое время мучаюсь, а сейчас жду, хотя и боюсь очень)


Не бойтесь. У них очень много практического опыта. Поток в Склифе, в том числе и по "экстренке" очень большой и уровень врачей по практике там очень достойный. Поэтому все профессора там - практики.
Мне, в свое время, очень понравился научный проект анестезилогов Склифа по спинальному послеоперационному обезболиванию. Сам в нем поучаствовал в качестве пациента.
Я думаю, если бы был вариант обойтись без операции, Вам бы его предложили.


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Не бойтесь. У них очень много практического опыта. Поток в Склифе, в том числе и по "экстренке" очень большой и уровень врачей по практике там очень достойный. Поэтому все профессора там - практики.
> Мне, в свое время, очень понравился научный проект анестезилогов Склифа по спинальному послеоперационному обезболиванию. Сам в нем поучаствовал в качестве пациента.
> Я думаю, если бы был вариант обойтись без операции, Вам бы его предложили.


операция только не в СКЛИФе будет, а в институте Евдокимова, и я так надеялась что они бы мне сказали: оперировать не надо, но увы)


----------



## Весёлый (28 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> операция только не в СКЛИФе будет, а в институте Евдокимова, и я так надеялась что они бы мне сказали: оперировать не надо, но увы)


Я понял-понял. Имел ввиду, что в Склифе эти темы под их началом были. Это говорит об уровне. Они из Склифа все. Там "база" самая богатая и случаи самые тяжелые.


----------



## 32Ольга (28 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Проблемы со зрением стали гораздо меньше, головокружения тоже практически ушли, но я стала ходить в положении согнутой шеи, она наклонена вперед и мне так удобнее, плаваю много, единственное то что море прохладное, но это меня не пугает)


а плаваете то как? запрокинув голову назад? или правильно с погружением головы?


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> а плаваете то как? запрокинув голову назад? или правильно с погружением головы?


плаваю как учили в институте физкультуры))) не запрокидываю)) не тюлений вариант))


----------



## 32Ольга (28 Авг 2019)

Это правильно, а то ещё больше нагрузка на шею


----------



## AIR (28 Авг 2019)

Случайно попалась интересная тема, почитал.
Странно то, что по жалобам и течению заболевания непонятно,  зачем нужна подобная операция.. Из инструментальные диагностики только два МРТ ... Ну, хотя бы ещё УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы, а также рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. ..


maisto777 написал(а):


> По операции: удаление 3 грыж, 3 импланта и 3 титановые пластины.


Всё же это вам не редиску выдернуть..


maisto777 написал(а):


> Я конечно же за консервативное лечение, но прошла все виды его, а воз и ныне там, улучшений нет


Смотрим, что у нас из лечения:


maisto777 написал(а):


> назначили глиатилин, пила его, прокалывала капельницы, улучшения не последовало.





maisto777 написал(а):


> В начале лета пошла снова на прием к невропатологу, назначила мне витамины, глиатилин и Лирику.


Назвать это всеми видами консервативного лечения, как то язык не поворачивается. ..


maisto777 написал(а):


> я прошла уже многих врачей, все в один голос сказали: операция


Смотрим:


maisto777 написал(а):


> Смотрело меня 4 нейрохирурга, ждала Крылова Владимира Викторовича, перед его приемом прошла психолога и невролога, они дали ему заключение, он смотрел вместе с 4 докторами


То есть получается, что кроме невролога смотрели нейрохирурги. А что они лучше всего умеют делать?  Ну конечно же оперировать!


maisto777 написал(а):


> Проблемы со зрением стали гораздо меньше, головокружения тоже практически ушли, но я стала ходить в положении согнутой шеи, она наклонена вперед и мне так удобнее, плаваю много, единственное то что море прохладное, но это меня не пугает)


То есть отдых на море уменьшает грыжи и стабилизирует позвоночник
Странно как то все это..


----------



## maisto777 (28 Авг 2019)

@AIR, я же сказала: я в отпуске, все исследования ДОМА! приеду, выложу! И УЗГД шеи тоже есть и головы! Год консервативного лечения (про редиску) нет улучшений, то что я писала из лечения: глиатилин и прочие препараты: слава нашим медикам, что назначали то и делала, тейпирование, массаж, а так же вытягивание, все проходили, улучшения временные, нейрохирурги смотрели после того как неврологи развели руки широко и сказали: ну незнаааем, видимо это врожденное, и ишемические затемнения в белом веществе головного мозга, ну и то что травмы позвоночника были при занятии спортом, волейбол высоких достижений, и на счет того делать или не делать операцию - я прошла кучу видов лечения и мануальщиков и остеопатов, рука как была в состоянии - не чувствую пальцев - так и осталась, ухудшение зрения, головокружение, обморок на работе, бывают моменты что начинаю задыхаться, приступами, ну как еще рассказать... Надеюсь что все же после отпуска я пройду еще обследования и врачи еще раз сделают свои выводы! Отдых на море дает мне время успокоится, не бежать куда-то в рабочем режиме, плавание все же делает спину, ну скажите мне как врач - плавание не улучшает и не стабилизирует спину и не укрепляет корсет?


----------



## AIR (29 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> ну скажите мне как врач - плавание не улучшает и не стабилизирует спину и не укрепляет корсет?


Плавание полезно как общеукрепляющее воздействие на организм, но не более того,  никак не лечебное.


maisto777 написал(а):


> И УЗГД шеи тоже есть и головы!


В Вашем случае обязательно рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. Странно,  если при осмотре и лечении таким количеством разновеликих специалистов никто не поинтересовался, ведь при такой проблеме это первейшее исследование. .


maisto777 написал(а):


> неврологи развели руки широко и сказали: ну незнаааем, видимо это врожденное, и ишемические затемнения в белом веществе головного мозга, ну и то что травмы позвоночника были при занятии спортом, волейбол высоких достижений,


Но кроме этого, что не менее важно:


maisto777 написал(а):


> много времени за рулем провожу, сидячая работа).


Также немного необычно , что "посыпалось" к 45 ти,  ведь со штангой Вы скакали лет 20 назад тому.. Значит должен быть скорее всего какой нибудь дополнительный фактор (ры)..
Например наличие сколиоза,  это уже кой чего говорящая штуковина.


----------



## maisto777 (29 Авг 2019)

@AIR, конечно и сколиоз есть, его никто не отменял, разновеликие специалисты: это в Пироговке, они даже умудрились не назначит мне МРТ шеи, пошла и сама назначила и сделала (а они только деньги вытягивали), про плавание я не говорила что оно лечебное, но реально помогает в плане физкультуры и еще что не плохо - лежу на гальке, ну вот что бы Вы сейчас мне не говорили - море, благоприятная обстановка, в меру плавание (правильное) и галька - помогает снять боль (мне так точно), со штангой я скакала лет 10 назад еще, а потом у возрастных дам присутствует такое понятие как климакс, вот тут организм бьет там где тонко, ну и как все спортсмены: пить, курить и ругаться матом я начала достаточно рано) стаж курильщика более 30 лет, это тоже как один из факторов, помимо сколиоза (который у 99,9 процентов спортсменов), а так все сделано в Пироговке - то сделано, хорошо что у меня есть родственники, которые вовремя за меня взялись))) по нейрохирургам пошла примерно в начале июня, а ждала Крылова, не думаю что им хочется лишний раз рисковать и лезть туда где еще можно подорожником обойтись, или ЛФК) У меня вот сейчас однокурсник - конькобежец - с такой же ерундой в шее,  и тоже временное облегчение от консервативного лечения, а потом уснуть не может без таблетки....

Сыпаться раньше может бы и началось, вот только я еще поддерживала себя физкультурой, а потом времени мало стало и обленилась, в анамнезе есть ампутация матки в 28 лет, есть проблемы со спиной в целом - и хлыстовая травма, которая нам волейболистам ооочень в "возрасте" мешает, и играли с переломами, и все что было в молодые годы - даже когда болело мы могли на дискотеку сбежать со сборов, а сейчас все и в один момент, а болеть не умеем, неужели Вы думаете я хочу операцию? Ошибаетесь, я до последнего оттягивала и надеялась что скажут - не надо, и на тебе пахать еще можно)


----------



## AleksSeich (29 Авг 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> сыпаться раньше может бы и началось, вот только я еще поддерживала себя физкультурой, а потом времени мало стало и обленилась, в анамнезе есть ампутация матки в 28 лет, есть проблемы со спиной в целом - и хлыстовая травма, которая нам волейболистам ооочень в "возрасте" мешает, и играли с переломами, и все что было в молодые годы - даже когда болело мы могли на дискотеку сбежать со сборов, а сейчас все и в один момент, а болеть не умеем, неужели Вы думаете я хочу операцию? Ошибаетесь, я до последнего оттягивала и надеялась что скажут - не надо, и на тебе пахать еще можно)


Тогда не понятно, чего Вы здесь ожидаете, если уже полностью настроились на операцию. Кроме того в первом посте очень мало информации, чтобы понять, сколько прошло времени, исследований и лечения, а так же что конкретно беспокоит на данный момент и связано это с шеей или нет.


----------



## AIR (29 Авг 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Тогда не понятно, чего Вы здесь ожидаете, если уже полностью настроились на операцию.


Психологической поддержки, уверенности в правильности выбора.


AleksSeich написал(а):


> Кроме того в первом посте очень мало информации, чтобы понять, сколько прошло времени, исследований и лечения, а так же что конкретно беспокоит на данный момент и связано это с шеей или нет.


Поэтому и информации немного, выбор то сделан, хотя может и действительно поневоле.


maisto777 написал(а):


> про плавание я не говорила что оно лечебное, но реально помогает в плане физкультуры и еще что не плохо - лежу на гальке, ну вот что бы Вы сейчас мне не говорили - море, благоприятная обстановка, в меру плавание (правильное) и галька - помогает снять боль (мне так точно),


О чем и речь, умеренная двигательная нагрузка помогает снять боль, умеренная!  То есть, нет статической нагрузки (самой противной), нет избыточной (перегрузочной) двигательной. Это способствует расслаблению мышц, улучшению местной микроциркуляции и, кстати,  о том что грыжи не основная проблема..


maisto777 написал(а):


> конечно и сколиоз есть,


И кроме сколиоза такие штуки:


maisto777 написал(а):


> , боль в шее в области чуть выше лопаток, тонус мышц сошел на "нет", слабость общая и я не могу повернуть голову в сторону, .


Чево получается... Левосторонний сколиоз говорит (типичные рассуждения про достаточно типичную ситуацию) - имеется укорочение слева в пучках трапециевидной мышцы, задней верхней зубчатой, задней и средней лестничных как минимум.


maisto777 написал(а):


> после НГ онемела левая рука


Кроме выше указанных мышечно-тонических нарушений типично укорочение верхних пучков большой грудной и особенно малой грудной мышцы. А это очень способствует онемению руки..


maisto777 написал(а):


> Проблемы со зрением стали гораздо меньше, головокружения тоже практически ушли, но я стала ходить в положении согнутой шеи, она наклонена вперед и мне так удобнее,





maisto777 написал(а):


> просто сейчас нахожусь в отпуске,


Уже говорил, уменьшение нагрузки на кранио-вертебральный переход уменьшилось мышечно-тоническую гипертензия,  вот и полегчало. Опять же это говорит, что грыжи ни при чем..


maisto777 написал(а):


> а потом у возрастных дам присутствует такое понятие как климакс, вот тут организм бьет там где тонко,


Глупости, девушка в расцвете сил


maisto777 написал(а):


> стаж курильщика более 30 лет


Нехорошо конечно,  но и не так ужасно..


maisto777 написал(а):


> вот только я еще поддерживала себя физкультурой,


Это хорошо, только подозреваю,  что физкультура была не совсем правильной.


maisto777 написал(а):


> есть проблемы со спиной в целом - и хлыстовая травма, которая нам волейболистам ооочень в "возрасте" мешает, и играли с переломами, и все что было в молодые годы - даже когда болело мы могли на дискотеку сбежать со сборов, а сейчас все и в один момент, а болеть не умеем,


Значит есть ещё "порох в пороховницах, а ягоды в ягодицах" (с) 


maisto777 написал(а):


> неужели Вы думаете я хочу операцию? Ошибаетесь, я до последнего оттягивала и надеялась что скажут - не надо, и на тебе пахать еще можно)


Нет конечно,  просто я сознательно несколько "акцентирую ситуацию" 


maisto777 написал(а):


> не думаю что им хочется лишний раз рисковать и лезть туда где еще можно подорожником обойтись, или ЛФК)


Не факт.. Бывает, что работать, операции делать надо... А итоги операции на здоровой девушке всяко  лучше чем на совсем больной, и статистика поприятней..


maisto777 написал(а):


> У меня вот сейчас однокурсник - конькобежец - с такой же ерундой в шее, и тоже временное облегчение от консервативного лечения, а потом уснуть не может без таблетки....


Также ситуацию не знаем в полноте и всякое быть может..


----------



## tatiana201 (29 Авг 2019)

+1 волейбол. в юности травмы без лечения разбегались а после 40 уменьшение нагрузки и посыпалось. Каждую травму теперь точно назвать могу ((. И половина коллег с поясницей, а болеть не умеем.
Выздоравливайте, все равно это решается и проходит!!

Здесь писала девушка недавно, поставили ей имплант в шею, достаточно быстро в зал вернулась и на сборы .


----------



## Baschirina (18 Сен 2019)

tatiana201 написал(а):


> Здесь писала девушка недавно, поставили ей имплант в шею...


У девушки той вроде 1 имплант и точно м6, а тут фиксацию трёх уровней предлагают. Операция, видимо, уже случилась ... интересно,  помогла ли ...


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Доброе утро, не пока еще не состоялась, перенесли на 20 сентября, завтра госпитализация в институт) Из последних новостей от хирурга: скорее всего будет два имплантата, одна пластина. Чистка от остеофитов, которые сдавливают спинной мозг, посмотрим как будет, настрой боевой, но если честно, побаиваюсь конечно)


----------



## Весёлый (18 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, удачи, удачи, удачи. Слежу за Вашей темой.


----------



## Baschirina (18 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Чистка от остеофитов, которые сдавливают спинной мозг, посмотрим как будет, настрой боевой, но если честно, побаиваюсь конечно)


Я боялась так, что меня друг к психиатру водил. У меня , правда, один имплант в шее с5-с6. Операция очень успешная


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

@Baschirina, @Baschirina,


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @maisto777, удачи, удачи, удачи. Слежу за Вашей темой.


спасибо за поддержку)))


----------



## Baschirina (18 Сен 2019)

Вот моя тема https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28069/#post-349540


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Baschirina написал(а):


> Я боялась так, что меня друг к психиатру водил. У меня , правда, один имплант в шее с5-с6. Операция очень успешная


рассчитываю что и у меня успешная будет) да и хирурги меня успокаивают))) Поделюсь позитивным результатом после операции, рада что у Вас все хорошо, и позитив из Ваших сообщений мне передается)))


----------



## Baschirina (18 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> рассчитываю что и у меня успешная будет) да и хирурги меня успокаивают))) Поделюсь позитивным результатом после операции, рада что у Вас все хорошо, и позитив из Ваших сообщений мне передается)))


Буду следить за Вашей темой!


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> У меня все же травма была, спортивное прошлое сказалось (волейбол), прыжки из низкого приседа со штангой на плечах (но девочки они не мальчики и я на шею всегда ставила гриф), а вот к 45 все и посыпалось.... (но это мои догадки, много времени за рулем провожу, сидячая работа).


Все правильно рассуждаете.
Неравномерная нагрузка по жизни на позвоночник. То спорт динамический и тяжелая атлетика, то сидячая работа. Сплошная перегрузка тела по сути, только в прошлом спортивная в настоящем статическая сидячая.


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, после операции пожизненное ЛФК, бассейн, да и вернусь в пилатесс, а может и йогу попробую) все без фанатизма, но корсет укреплять надо, да и растяжка наше все)))


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

Вот я как раз хотел добавить ро то, что с возрастом нужно менять большие спортивные нагрузки на что-то более легкое, но при этом чтобы все двигалось.
Растяжка хорошо, но нужно не просто тянуть, а еще делать миопрессуру на мышцы, разбивать МФС, фиброз в мышцах. В противном случаи от растяжки может быть не много пользы.


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Согласна, с Вами.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, А у вас с учетом спортивного прошлого я думаю фиброза много скорее всего, т.к. перегрузки были значительные.
Причем на себе знаю как это работает и образовывается, хотя я не спортсмен.
С начало когда весь в тренировки, кровоснабжение хорошее мышцы в тонусе, даже перегрузка не так страшна. Но когда после большой дозы тренировки длиною в пол жизни возможно человек по какой-то причине бросает все это, переходит в сидячий образ жизни, вот тут как раз и образуется фиброз. Т.е. часть мышц которая не работает более, но была перегружена становится деревянной. Ну и разваливается позвоночник.
Т.е. по сути если бы человек не бросал все это сразу, а просто снижал равномерно нагрузку, переходил просто к другим совсем занятиям (та же йога например), то возможно и не было бы таких проблем со спиной.
Но я понимаю, что может быть например травма и человек вынуждено бросил резко все нагрузки.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, Я просто много экспериментирую с собою. И давно пришел к выводу, что если мышцы работали, устали, "нельзя просто так взять лечь на диван и отдохнуть", а потом опять тренироваться. Нужно обязательно снять все эти зажимы, напряжения с мышц, тогда негативные последствия на позвоночник будут гораздо меньше.


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, причин было много, теперь надо выправлять ситуацию)


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, А поездка на море ни как не повлияла на болячку в положительную сторону?


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @maisto777, А поездка на море ни как не повлияла на болячку в положительную сторону?


ну вот про море я говорила где-то выше в комментариях, временный эффект есть, в недавней беседе с хирургом он сказал: если боишься и не будешь делать, то дальше будет хуже и все равно операцию придется делать, то кольцо в которое остеофиты зажали мой спинной мозг, к сожалению не убирается не массажами, ни другими процедурами, кроме как оперативное вмешательство, дорсальная грыжа тоже убирается. Одно скажу, если я неудобно сплю, то у меня начинается приступ удушья, приходится вставать и минуту ждать чтобы он прошел.


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Ну да, если остеофиты зажали мой спинной мозг, к сожалению только операция наверное.
> И все таки временный положительный эффект от моря есть, я думаю потому, что это расслабло мышцы и немного снизило зажатости.
> Тут одна девушка на форму тоже волейболистка, поставила себе М6 в шею и вернулась к обычной жизни, даже в волейбол играет. Правда она по моложе вас на 10 лет примерно.


мне уже не хочется волейбола) ну да, могу на пляжке показать результат и произвести фурор))) но оно мне не очень надо) про возраст отдельное спасибо))))


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

Да, дело не в волейболе я согласен. Жить полноценной жизнью вот главное.

@maisto777, Удачи, чтобы операция прошла успешно!


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Спасибо за поддержку) отпишусь сразу как буду готова это сделать))) поделюсь впечатлениями)


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, Вот что еще хотел спросить. 
Грудной отдел сильно зажат? С утра когда встаете ощущается в грудном камень?


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Нет, к счастью я смогла с этим разобраться еще зимой, помогло.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

@maisto777,  Разрабатывали упражнениями? Или массажами?


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Тут помогла девушка реабилитолог, вытянула меня полотенцем.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2019)

Понятно, сняла блоки с грудного вытяжением.


----------



## maisto777 (18 Сен 2019)

Именно так.


----------



## Baschirina (18 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> @Александр_100, после операции пожизненное ЛФК, бассейн, да и вернусь в пилатесс, а может и йогу попробую) все без фанатизма, но корсет укреплять надо, да и растяжка наше все)))


Я тоже до операции не понимала тех , кто лфк забрасывает ))))


----------



## maisto777 (21 Сен 2019)

Вчера прооперировали, утром перевели из реанимации в палату. Поменяли три диска, я хожу и сижу, немного болит когда поднимаюсь и ложусь в кровать, а в целом жить можно.


----------



## Весёлый (21 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, скорейшего восстановления и выздоровления. Пусть все будет хорошо. А потом отлично.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2019)

Все будет! хорошо.


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, Наталия, выздоравливайте! 
За шрам не переживайте - он станет незаметным (подруга оперировалась на шейном отделе, знаю, как это).
Пусть все боли и неприятности останутся в прошлом.


----------



## AleksSeich (22 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, симптомы ушли, которые были до операции?


----------



## Baschirina (22 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, скорейшего выздоровления! Берегите себя и никуда не спешите! Пусть весь мир подождёт!


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Вчера прооперировали, утром перевели из реанимации в палату. Поменяли три диска, я хожу и сижу, немного болит когда поднимаюсь и ложусь в кровать, а в целом жить можно.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 150983 Посмотреть вложение 150988


Большой шовчик, почти всю шею разрезали. Интересно передние мышцы живыми оставили хоть чуть чуть. 
Лишь бы это помогло!
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Shadowhawk (23 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Интересно передние мышцы живыми оставили хоть чуть чуть.


А что им будет? Сошьют - срастутся и всё. Мышечная ткань очень быстро регенерирует


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Сен 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> А что им будет? Сошьют - срастутся и всё. Мышечная ткань очень быстро регенерирует


Не все так просто. Вместе разреза будет спайка, узел и т.п. Т.е. там уже не будет 100% однородной мышечной ткани. Проведите эксперимент. Возьмите резинку и завяжите там штук 5 узлов я думаю станет понятно, что она тянется хуже чем без узлов.
А следовательно мышцы с одной стороны будут тянуться больше чем с другой стороны. Возможно это будет давать некую асимметрию в работе шеи.
Конечно, постепенно это все немного сгладится, но на 100% я думаю нет.
Не зря в хирургии постоянно стремятся как можно меньше резать мышечной ткани, делать проколы и т.п.
Раньше больше резали, сейчас если есть возможно проколоть, то делаю прокол.


----------



## горошек (23 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Не все так просто. Вместе разреза будет спайка, узел и т.п. Т.е. там уже не будет 100% однородной мышечной ткани. Проведите эксперимент. Возьмите резинку и завяжите там штук 5 узлов я думаю станет понятно, что она тянется хуже чем без узлов.
> А следовательно мышцы с одной стороны будут тянуться больше чем с другой стороны. Возможно это будет давать некую асимметрию в работе шеи.
> Конечно, постепенно это все немного сгладится, но на 100% я думаю нет.
> Не зря в хирургии постоянно стремятся как можно меньше резать мышечной ткани, делать проколы и т.п.
> Раньше больше резали, сейчас если есть возможно проколоть, то делаю прокол.


У меня шов на шее после удаления щитовидки. Тоже немаленький. Не знаю, может там где он проходит нет каких-то значимых мышц, но ничего не изменилось ни в движениях шеи, ни при глотании.


----------



## maisto777 (24 Сен 2019)

Привет всем) Вот я и дома) Назначения при выписке: воротник, беречь себя ну и много чего еще) Начну свой рассказ: поступила я в МГМСУ им.Евдокимова в четверг, привезла все бумаги, анализы и данные МРТ и КТ, определили меня в отделение нейрохирургии. Утром должны были взять на операцию в первую очередь
, но я попала только в 16 часов в предоперационную. Была совершенно спокойная с давлением 130/80, меня даже просили дать эмоцию) Пришлось сказать что так много красивых мужчин вокруг, я голая на столе, а повод для встречи не самый лучший) 

Анастезиолог подошел спросил на что у меня есть из препаратов аллергия: получил ответ, сказал что у него этого нет, но я успела спросить: а чо есть) и погрузилась сон) Очнулась когда меня привезли в реанимацию, там я и проспала до утра, периодически ко мне подходили и давали попить воды. Утром пришел заведующий реанимации, сделал утренний осмотр и нас всех, кто был там, перевели по своим отделениям. Как меня привезли в палату, я сказала меня одеть и поднять и до вечера гуляла по отделению и развлекала себя чем могла) 

Утром следующего дня позвала медсестру и попросила подняться, но поняла потом что самый легкий способ: это подниматься и поддерживать свою голову рукой своей же) утром узнала что удалены были 3 диска, заменены на кейджи, хотя перед операцией они думали лишь о 2 дисках. что было сделано при операции: дисэктомия на уровне с4-с5, с5-с6, с6-с7, передний шейный спондилез кейджем (амагнитный), в разговоре с хирургом он мне сказал что практически отсутствовал диск с5-с6, пришлось помучаться при доставании из меня того что осталось от диска. 
Так же он сказал что атрофия нервных корешков в этом сегменте и они гормоны мне туда ввели в момент операции. воссоздали анатомию моей шеи, поставили 3 кейджа 6-5-6, нагрузка стала правильной. 

По разговору про шов: Косые разрезы проводятся по переднему или заднему краю грудино-ключично-сосцевидной мышцы. Достоинство косых доступов состоит в том, что они являются безопасными и обеспечивают оптимальный подход к глубоким образованиям шеи. Сам шов выполнен (на коже одной нитью, которая вытягивается одним движением, когда приходит время снимать шов). 

Что по ощущениям: головокружений нет, это факт, вернуться или нет: не знаю сейчас их нет и голова светлая. Левая рука: онемение отпускает, хотя нервный сигнал восстанавливаться будет месяцев 6, сейчас онемение с одних пальцев перешли на указательный и средний и то я их чувствую, но видимо так и должно быть!) Шея не горит там где болела и горела ранее, я могу двигать руками, головой пока не крутим, но все будет хорошо!) 

Ребят всем здоровья и не болей те никогда! Пы Сы: операция по ОМС, на счет хорошие кейджи поставили или нет: посмотрим - 5 градусов которые я потеряла, не сильно использовала и в здоровые времена, они не критичны, и крутить - вертеть головой я смогу через 2 месяца в полной мере.


----------



## olenkasolo (25 Сен 2019)

Baschirina написал(а):


> У девушки той вроде 1 имплант и точно м6, а тут фиксацию трёх уровней предлагают. Операция, видимо, уже случилась ... интересно,  помогла ли ...


Если речь про м6 и волейбол, то речь обо мне, вероятно. Имплантов два в соседних уровнях.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, А почему именно приняли решения стабилизировать позвонки, а не поставить как например @olenkasolo, искусственные диски М6? Все таки подвижные позвонки лучше чем фиксация. К тому же очень много зафиксировали позвонков.
Понятно, что голова будет поворачиваться за счет С0-С1 и это хорошо. Я видел снимки, когда людям С0-С1 фиксируют, там ничего хорошего.
*В любом случаи вам желаю, чтобы не болело больше! *
И нужно как-то стараться себя беречь, так чтобы не разрушить С0-С3, на нагрузка теперь вся на них ляжет.

@maisto777, И еще хочу вас попросить не теряйтесь. Я думаю многим будет интересна как у вас будет проходить реабилитация.
Так же будет интересно посмотреть когда пройдет месяцев 6 как будет двигаться голова (фото или видео записать). 
Я думаю многим будет интересно посмотреть.
Хочется, чтобы было больше на форуме успешных результатов лечения у людей!


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Вчера прооперировали, утром перевели из реанимации в палату. Поменяли три диска, я хожу и сижу, немного болит когда поднимаюсь и ложусь в кровать, а в целом жить можно.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 150983 Посмотреть вложение 150988


Здравствуйте, желаю вам скорейшего выздоровления! Скажите пожалуйста, хирург вам сказал после операции, что один диск уже практически отсутствовал. А на МРТ это видно было, его «проседание» и снижение высоты? Просто нет фото вашего МРТ, хотелось посмотреть, как это выглядело.


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, хирург вам сказал после операции, что один диск уже практически отсутствовал. А на МРТ это видно было, его «проседание» и снижение высоты?


нет, ни на МРТ ни на КТ этого не было видно, воспалительный процесс виной этому, они тоже были удивлены тому что на столько был плох этот диск


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А почему именно приняли решения стабилизировать позвонки, а не поставить как например @olenkasolo, искусственные диски М6?


Это бы обошлось в пол ляма примерно. Не у всех же есть такие финансы.


maisto777 написал(а):


> нет, ни на МРТ ни на КТ этого не было видно, воспалительный процесс виной этому, они тоже были удивлены тому что на столько был плох этот диск


Ничего себе, вот так вот бывает. воспалительный процесс самого диска?


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, на счет фиксации: анатомически ничего не изменяется - я не балерина, не женщина-змея) Давайте исходить из того что кейдж поставили американский,  стабилизировали то что расходилось в разные стороны (все же отсутствие диска, повлияло на то что анатомия позвоночника была изменена). Можно было ставить и М6, и лицензия у них есть на установку данного кейджа, но после разговора с профессорами, академиками и ординаторами, пришли к общему мнению ставить кейджи по квоте.


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Ничего себе, вот так вот бывает. воспалительный процесс самого диска?


не самого диска, а вокруг участка где позвонки травмировались соприкасаясь друг с другом без диска, и осеофиты большие были.


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

Поняла, все  логично. И ещё вопрос)) при поворотах, наклонах чувствовалось трение , хруст, боль, прострелы в том месте где как раз практически уже не было диска?


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

Наклонять было больно, повороты в стороны не могла делать, поворачивалась полностью корпусом, болело, жгло, хруст был, но после того как делала массаж (который делать нельзя было), триггерные точки были постоянно в тонусе, болели


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

Да, с грыжами вообще нельзя мять и греть, тянуть. Думаю тонус мышц был из-за постоянной травматизации мягких тканей вокруг повреждённого участка. Вы правильно все сделали, что не стали себя мучать дальнейшим и бесполезным в вашем случае консервативном лечении и успели вовремя прооперироваться, потому что последствия бывают необратимы, когда доводят уже до компрессии спинного мозга.


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

Да, именно так) Мне звонил хирург за день до операции, я ему рассказала о своих страхах, он мне коротко сказал: Не хочешь не ходи на операцию, решение только твое, но другого варианта у тебя нет.


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

Потому что они знают, что всё равно рано или поздно придётся оперироваться. У них таких случаев было уже очень много, глаз намётан так сказать)) и неправда, когда тут говорят,  хирургам лишь бы что отрезать, когда они видят, что нет смысла лезть в позвоночник, так и говорят... ваш врач невролог или реабелитолог.


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

Согласна полностью!!!!


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

Самое страшное уже позади)) теперь покой, четкое выполнение рекомендаций врача, ну и в дальнейшем беречь и любить себя))


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, спасибо огромное за пожелания! Теперь буду отписываться тут на форуме, делиться впечатлениями)))


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

Надеюсь, что только хорошими))


----------



## tankist (25 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> на счет фиксации: анатомически ничего не изменяется - я не балерина, не женщина-змея) Давайте исходить из того что кейдж поставили американский,  стабилизировали то что расходилось в разные стороны (все же отсутствие диска, повлияло на то что анатомия позвоночника была изменена). Можно было ставить и М6, и лицензия у них есть на установку данного кейджа, но после разговора с профессорами, академиками и ординаторами, пришли к общему мнению ставить кейджи по квоте


Американский кейдж, а как он называется?


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

@tankist, solis


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

Забыла ещё спросить) вы говорили зрение стало садиться ( видимо была небольшая компрессия позвоночных артерий, они как раз таки снабжают участок головного мозга отвечающего за зрение) , сейчас после операции не почувствовали разницу? И был ли шум в ушах? Это тоже часто встречается при патологиях в шее.


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

Про зрение: забыла отметить что теперь нет тумана, в который смотрела, нет затемнения по утрам то в правом то в левом глазу (это по утрам я просыпалась слепой на один из 2 глаз), и я не напрягаюсь и не щурюсь ища объект на который надо посмотреть, шума в ушах не было. В машине было страшно, но каким-то образом концентрировала себя и ехала, понимаю что так нельзя было. И еще - я перестала путать клавиши когда печатаю, на компьютере, раньше я могла проговорить слово, а напечатать абракадабру, сейчас это исчезло, я снова могу печатать на компьютере совершенно спокойно) Я путала слова в разговоре, и говорила медленно, сейчас я могу участвовать в стендапе и юморить с лету)


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Сен 2019)

Супер! Хирурги молодцы, кровоток восстановился и мозг заработал, вернули к нормальной жизни.


----------



## maisto777 (25 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, Александр, очень важен специалист к которому Вы попадаете, Ваши данные при поступлении в лечебное заведение, решимость на хороший результат, и вера в своего врача...


----------



## maisto777 (29 Сен 2019)

добрый день мои друзья товарищи) Прошла неделя после операции... Ну что рассказать вам про ощущения и состояние?))) Начала болеть левая рука - была предупреждена врачами, чувствительность возвращается, онемение проходит. Ортез ненавижу, он меня раздражает . бесит, словно я за ним замужем лет 15, бесит и бросить нельзя))) Обезболы практически прекратила принимать, но уже и не болит так, стараюсь сама все делать) Завтра снимают шов, перевязку и обработку делаю сама дома) Завтра наконец-то помою голову))) Хожу гуляю, я теперь объект внимания) смотрят на меня кто с жалостью, кто с интересом и любопытством))) Голова моя намного светлее, приятно начинать вспоминать слова и их значение) Здоровья всем, и хорошего дня)


----------



## Весёлый (29 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, отлично. Главное, позитивный настрой
Продолжаем выздоравливать
ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО


----------



## Oxi83 (29 Сен 2019)

То самое чувство, когда боль в руке хороший знак!)) да, народ у нас дикий, не обращайте внимание! Выздоравливайте!


----------



## maisto777 (29 Сен 2019)

Завтра снимают шов, сделаю фотографию, и у меня вопрос: мыться можно будет уже или снова надо будет ждать? заклеивать пластырем хирургическим его или уже можно держать открытым?


Oxi83 написал(а):


> То самое чувство, когда боль в руке хороший знак!)) да, народ у нас дикий, не обращайте внимание! Выздоравливайте!


Спасибо) не обращаю внимания, улыбаюсь всем) сегодня ходила в салон (девичьи потребности маникюр-педикюр) девочки в салоне бегали, суетились - подушку для удобства, чашечку чая, кофе) лишь бы было мне удобно))) Шла до салона сегодня примерно 30 минут, заметила что после ходьбы долгой начинает "двоить" левый глаз, вытягиваю шею, уходит симптом)


----------



## Oxi83 (30 Сен 2019)

Девочки молодцы, сервис хороший)) Немного растрясли шею, но Филадельфия жёсткий, должен хорошо защищать шею. После операции отек около позвонков будет ещё какое то время держаться , поэтому может давать компрессию на позвоночную артерию, отсюда и двоение в глазе.


----------



## maisto777 (30 Сен 2019)

ай нид хелп!) Шов сняли, вечером покажу что получилось.... Но КАК мыть голову??? ортез снимать - страшно)))) кто как справлялся с этим процессом??? помогииите!


----------



## La murr (30 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, Наталия, как вариант - сухой шампунь.
Попросите близких помочь вымыть голову, в конце концов.
Мы в центре нейрохирургии прибегали к помощи специального устройства, я писала об этом в своей теме, кажется.


----------



## maisto777 (30 Сен 2019)

@La murr, одна живу сейчас, купила табурет медицинский в кабинку, вот думаю: может ортез купить второй, чтобы в одном мыть голову, а во втором ходить.... Голова кругом от процесса, а так хочу вымыть голову)


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Сен 2019)

Да кстати хороший вариант купить второй ортез, чтобы один мочить и потом сушить, а в сухом ходить.


----------



## maisto777 (30 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Да кстати хороший вариант купить второй ортез, чтобы один мочить и потом сушить, а в сухом ходить.


пошла покупать тогда)


----------



## Harisma (30 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Одна живу сейчас, купила табурет медицинский в кабинку, вот думаю: может ортез купить второй, чтобы в одном мыть голову, а во втором ходить.... Голова кругом от процесса, а так хочу вымыть голову)


Правильно думаете! У меня два корсета было для этого. Сначала пленкой пищевой обматывалась, потом надоело, купила ещё один корсет.


----------



## maisto777 (30 Сен 2019)

купила второй) Ребята - это правильное решение - второй ортез) и если меня спросят как оно после душа? я отвечу - это оргазм всего тела))) чистая голова)))) Посмотрела шрам, сегодня когда снимали шов, обработали его диоксидином (не знаю, но что-то коричневое), так вот его особо не видно стало, но по мне так аккуратно даже))) Но вот еще заметила - волосы полезли сильно....


----------



## La murr (30 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, Наталия, волосы, возможно, на стресс отреагировали так...
Всё будет хорошо!  Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Oxi83 (30 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> вот еще заметила - волосы полезли сильно....


Такое бывает стресс + лекарства+ анастезия + долго не мыли голову. Не переживайте, потом восстановятся. После операций, это частое явление.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> пошла покупать тогда)


Зачем. Встаньте под душ и все. Вода сверху, голова не двигается, руки подняли и моем!

А можно как чукчи, маслом смазать!


----------



## maisto777 (30 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, купила, поздно))) а как же бабский страх, а вдруг голова упадет?))) в целом: первый раз был как у всех и во всем) скомканным, но с усердием доведенным до конца)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2019)

И хорошо!
Уверенности больше!


----------



## olenkasolo (30 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, не знаю, как при спондилодезе, я просто помыла дома голову, стоя под душем, сняла воротник и помыла. Швы не снимали. Был шрам, намок, ничего с ним страшного не случилось.
Волосы вылезли очень сильно, вынимала прядями - выглядело жутко.
Но за год все вернулось в норму, покороче пока, но густота восстановилась (шампуни, витамины,брызгалки и т.п).


----------



## tankist (30 Сен 2019)

@maisto777, а как Вы чихаете? Это тоже непросто после операции.


----------



## olenkasolo (30 Сен 2019)

@tankist, что-то, а вот с операции больше года, а именно об этом ни разу не задумывалась. Или вы, как в операции Ы?


----------



## maisto777 (30 Сен 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> @maisto777, а как Вы чихаете? Это тоже непросто после операции.


и кашляю и чихаю вроде со звуком и удовольствием) но отдает конечно, терпимо


----------



## tankist (1 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, я голову руками держал. Потом конечно всё нормализовалось.


----------



## Baschirina (2 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> ай нид хелп!) Шов сняли, вечером покажу что получилось.... Но КАК мыть голову??? ортез снимать - страшно)))) кто как справлялся с этим процессом??? помогииите!


А вы в нем спите? Можно снять, чтобы помыть голову. Мне разрешали снимать днём , когда дома никого не было, чтобы точно никто не толкнул случайно. Все там очень хорошо прикручено и не отломится . Не переживайте ! Как мне сказал нейрохирург, что чтобы отломилось надо спрыгнуть с 5 этажа что ли.


tankist написал(а):


> @maisto777, а как Вы чихаете? Это тоже непросто после операции.


Чихать больно после кесарева )))


----------



## maisto777 (3 Окт 2019)

Baschirina написал(а):


> А вы в нем спите? Можно снять, чтобы помыть голову. Мне разрешали снимать днём , когда дома никого не было, чтобы точно никто не толкнул случайно. Все там очень хорошо прикручено и не отломится . Не переживайте ! Как мне сказал нейрохирург, что чтобы отломилось надо спрыгнуть с 5 этажа что ли.
> 
> Чихать больно после кесарева )))


Сплю в нем, хирург сказал что рано снимать, может из-за того что 3 диска поменяли? Не могу сказать почему, продолжаю принимать обезболы, утром таблетку выпиваю, на ночь сердалуд 2мг. Наклоняться же нельзя когда снимаем ортез, когда голову моем мне надо наклоняться, но может чего придумаю еще для удобства)


----------



## Oxi83 (3 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Сплю в нем, хирург сказал что рано снимать...


Если врач говорит нельзя, то нельзя! попробуйте мыть голову стоя под душем, без наклонов.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Окт 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Если врач говорит нельзя, то нельзя! попробуйте мыть голову стоя под душем, без наклонов.


Она так и делает при помощи второго воротника фиксирует. Т.е. один для душа, другой для жизни.


----------



## maisto777 (3 Окт 2019)

Против выпадения волос купила Пантовигар капсулы, шампунь и лосьон.... будем посмотреть как поможет, подруге моей помогло)))


----------



## Oxi83 (3 Окт 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Она так и делает при помощи второго воротника фиксирует. Т.е. один для душа, другой для жизни.


А причём здесь это ?)) вопрос был про наклон головы при мытье.


maisto777 написал(а):


> против выпадения волос купила Пантовигар капсулы, шампунь и лосьон.... будем посмотреть как поможет, подруге моей помогло)))


 волосы любят витамин B. Не ждите моментального восстановления, новый волос формируется от 3 мес. То есть, то что у вас выпало сегодня, начнёт расти через 3-4 месяца. При нормальном цикле, это происходит одновременно, новый волос выталкивает старый и поэтому поредение шевелюры не происходит. А когда волос выпадает экстренно по другим причинам, то нужно ждать когда сформируется новая луковица.


----------



## tankist (3 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Против выпадения волос купила Пантовигар капсулы, шампунь и лосьон.... будем посмотреть как поможет, подруге моей помогло)))


Выпадение волос дело временное и вообще не повод для расстройства. У Вас была проблема посерьёзнее. Надеюсь, операция решила её полностью.


----------



## maisto777 (3 Окт 2019)

@tankist, девочки они такие девочки)))


----------



## tankist (3 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, истинно так.


----------



## Baschirina (6 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Сплю в нем, хирург сказал что рано снимать, может из-за того что 3 диска поменяли? Не могу сказать почему, продолжаю принимать обезболы, утром таблетку выпиваю, на ночь сердалуд 2мг. Наклоняться же нельзя когда снимаем ортез, когда голову моем мне надо наклоняться, но может чего придумаю еще для удобства)


Если нейрохирург сказал спать в нем, значит, спите . У вас самая серьёзная операция на шее из всего форума.


----------



## maisto777 (6 Окт 2019)

@Baschirina, да ладно уж самая серьезная, мне кажется есть серьезней гораздо.... Сегодня стараюсь без обезболов, полет нормальный) Может на погоду, но рука ноет и шея вместе с ней)


----------



## Весёлый (6 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> да ладно уж самая серьезная, мне кажется есть серьезней гораздо.... Сегодня стараюсь без обезболов, полет нормальный) Может на погоду, но рука ноет и шея вместе с ней)


Есть.
Но для Вас эта операция самая серьезная, потому что делали ее Вам.
Если по-поводу воротника - мой однополчанин по палате в Склифе тоже спал некоторое время в воротнике, и после операции в палате, и дома, и тоже по указанию врача.
Объем операции был меньше, чем у Вас.
На пути к выздоровлению думайте о хорошем, прекрасном и душевном. 
ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙТЕ!


----------



## maisto777 (6 Окт 2019)

Добрый вечер всем, вопрос.... носить после операции нельзя тяжелее 1.5 кг, а сегодня пришлось нести из магазина два пакета (по 3 кг на руку), чем мне это может грозить?


----------



## Весёлый (6 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, так нагрузка лишняя на оперированный отдел, где еще процессы заживления и восстановления идут. Зачем режим нарушать?
К примеру, можно сходить в магазин два раза, чтобы соблюсти. И ходьба полезна.


----------



## maisto777 (6 Окт 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, да как обычно вышла просто за творогом))) ничего не предвещало... на кассе обнаружилось... Надеюсь не сильно пострадаю после этого? До сегодняшнего вечера я была законопослушной))


----------



## Весёлый (6 Окт 2019)

Да почувствовали уже бы... Главное, если ничего не случилось - не надо продолжать пробовать. Всему свое время.


----------



## 32Ольга (6 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, а я теперь, когда иду по магазину, считаю килограммы, чтобы лишнего не прихватить, потому что из за этих продуктов мучиться, не стоит оно того


----------



## maisto777 (6 Окт 2019)

Ну вот сегодня получилось так у меня) переживаю конечно, но вроде чувствую себя хорошо)


----------



## Ares (6 Окт 2019)

Не знаю как в других городах, а в Москве есть заказ продуктов на дом с доставкой. Конечно фрукты лучше самим выбирать, а остальное можно заказать. За доставку выходит не так много. Сначала я заказывала воду домой, потом стала и продукты иногда заказывать.


----------



## maisto777 (6 Окт 2019)

У меня в доме МИРАТОРГ, зашла просто за творогом, заодно прогуляться) ну и меня затянул дух шоппинга))) очнулась у кассы))


----------



## tankist (6 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> меня затянул дух шоппинга))) очнулась у кассы))


А что то выложить из корзинки кто запретил?


----------



## maisto777 (6 Окт 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> А что то выложить из корзинки кто запретил?


нет) вопрос сейчас в другом - чем грозит сегодняшнее помутнение?


----------



## tankist (6 Окт 2019)

Угрызениями совести. В лучшем случае.


----------



## maisto777 (6 Окт 2019)

А в худшем?


----------



## tankist (6 Окт 2019)

Не дай бог.


----------



## maisto777 (6 Окт 2019)

Тогда совесть меня мучает)


----------



## tankist (6 Окт 2019)

Худший вариант это миграция имплантов, перелом винтов, болевой синдром, дисфагия, неврологические проблемы, да полно всего может быть.


----------



## maisto777 (7 Окт 2019)

Будем надеятся что не дойдет до этого.... больше не повторится такого


----------



## tankist (7 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> будем надеятся что не дойдет до этого.... больше не повторится такого


ОК


----------



## Ares (7 Окт 2019)

Это хорошо, что шоппинг затягивает, значит болтанка прекратилась, помогли хирурги, молодцы. Еще один довод в пользу операции на шоп и доказательство тому, что грыжи вызывают головокружения. Сейчас холодает, надо аккуратнее гулять, поскользнуться можно. И не в тему.... Сливаем летнюю жидкость из бачка, заливаем незамерзайку в авто)


----------



## maisto777 (7 Окт 2019)

@tankist, про жидкость точно, завтра сделаю))) спасибООО


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2019)

Дух шоппинга!!!
Класс.


----------



## maisto777 (7 Окт 2019)

Отчет по второй неделе после операции: сегодня 2 день как не принимаю обезболы, рука левая приходит в норму, наливается яблочком молодильным, возвращается чувствительность, купила себе девайс: 
Тренажер для рук кистевой Xiaomi Yunmai Powerball Force Ball, забавная штука, мне нравится) По головокружениям: не наблюдалось, по головной боли: не наблюдалось (хотя ранее на все перепады давления и смены погоды реагировала плохо). Сплю и хожу в Филадельфии, купила витамины Пантовигар для волос (ранее рассказывала что начали выпадать волосы), ем практически все, но сейчас меня очень тянет на творог. Утром конечно затекает тело, ненавижу спать на спине, а тут еще и Филадельфия до кучи, утро начинается с того что бужу свое тело, начинаю его разминать подобием растяжки, в разумных пределах) Водные процедуры: купила второй ошейник и моюсь в нем) Сходила к окулисту: нашли то что зрение в минус ушло, но сказали что капельками вернут зрение, ну или попытаются это сделать) Все же надеюсь что вернется все в норму, так как расплывается то что вдалеке (успокаивает наличие дороХой оправы, в которую можно поставить стекла для зрения). Так что полет нормальный, гораздо лучше чем до операции! Написала вопрос своему хирургу на счет своего похода в магазин, завтра ответит))) Но голову на отсечение уже свесила)))



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Дух шоппинга!!!
> Класс.


дома дух чревоугодия нападает)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2019)

Духовная у Вас жизнь!


----------



## maisto777 (7 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, и чувство юмора присутствует)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2019)

Значит все будет хорошо!
Но не спешите.


----------



## maisto777 (7 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо) впредь буду аккуратнее)


----------



## Baschirina (9 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, выздоравливайте! Очень рада за Вас!


----------



## maisto777 (9 Окт 2019)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @maisto777, выздоравливайте! Очень рада за Вас!


спасибо)))

Сегодня ездила на такси, в ортезе) таксист такой вежливый: "Вам не больно?", "я поеду не быстро", чертовски приятно было) Воротник зафиксировала сильнее, видимо перетянула шею свою лебединую) Но все равно устала и когда ехала - чувствовала кочки)) Рука себя ведет непредсказуемо: она болела и боль была блуждающей по всей руке, мигрировала то в плече, то в рядом с локтем, и чувствую боль везде))) Утром сегодня - не болит, но то горит, то холодом распирает) Сейчас вот кисть болит))) короче, этот процесс начинает и утомлять и развлекать) Но сегодня дочка заехала, сказала что шея моя стала длиннее))) И устала, пока по пробкам полтора часа, потом кино на два с половиной (смотрела Джокер, рекомендую), и домой так же по пробкам час, устала. думала что газелькой проскочу, но силы еще не те) В глазах опять двоит))


----------



## maisto777 (10 Окт 2019)

Вот и шов спустя 3 недели) После вчерашнего своего выгула пришлось ночью пить обезбол, утром проснулась, не болит уже, ну только как обычно если двигаюсь) все же надо беречь себя и не торопиться никуда... всему своё время.


----------



## Весёлый (10 Окт 2019)

"Все же надо беречь себя и не торопиться никуда... всему своё время."
Правильная мысль - верный путь к победе. 
Видите,  перегрузились и побаливает. Организм подсказывает, где нужно поберечься.
Набирайтесь сил. 
ВСЕ будет хорошо


----------



## Baschirina (12 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> все же надо беречь себя и не торопиться никуда... всему своё время.


Правильное решение! Пусть весь мир подождёт !


----------



## maisto777 (13 Окт 2019)

а тем временем пошла 4 неделя после операции) При нестабильности погоды в нашем регионе (Мск) поняла что сейчас я барометром работаю на ставке) Руку выкручивает на дождь, но голова не болит (при наличии мужа это был бы еще один плюс послеоперационный). Ночью сплю в ортезе, но сейчас я его расстегиваю, потому что спать в постоянно в застегнутом - это мучения. Набрала вес, сейчас начинаю задумываться как правильно выстроить свое питание чтобы борьба с килограммами прошла успешно. Из препаратов которые принимаю: Пантовигар (для волос), Мильгамма (для восстановления), миртилене форте (для глаз), если начинает болеть в спине, то пью пакетик нимесила (достаточно редко), ну и на ночь сирдалуд. А еще вопрос про секс возник, когда можно, и что делать если любишь секс жесткий, наверное теперь ограничения будут? И через 2 месяца в планах сделать липосакцию горба, который вырос на холке.


----------



## Harisma (13 Окт 2019)

А еще вопрос про секс возник, когда можно, и что делать если любишь секс жесткий, наверное теперь ограничения будут?
@maisto777, да можно уже, но без удушения


----------



## Весёлый (13 Окт 2019)

Однако, Выздоровление идёт полным ходом.


----------



## tankist (13 Окт 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, однако, торопиться не надо. Секс это тяжёлый труд.


----------



## Весёлый (13 Окт 2019)

Да-да. Есть две стороны медали:
1. Чтобы получить удовольствие, надо потрудиться.
2. После бурного веселья следует жестокая расплата.
Поэтому всему свое время.


----------



## maisto777 (13 Окт 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> однако, торопиться не надо. Секс это тяжёлый труд.





Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Да-да. Есть две стороны медали:
> 1. Чтобы получить удовольствие, надо потрудиться.
> 2. После бурного веселья следует жестокая расплата.
> Поэтому всему свое время.


и сколько без секса после операции?


----------



## tankist (13 Окт 2019)

Всё что мы любим или аморально, или больно, или ведёт к ожирению.®Я.


maisto777 написал(а):


> и сколько без секса после операции?


Лет семь. Потом привыкнете.


----------



## maisto777 (13 Окт 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Всё что мы любим или аморально, или больно, или ведёт к ожирению.®Я.


так все и есть)))


tankist написал(а):


> Лет семь. Потом привыкнете.


ну уж нет))) на это я пойти не смогу)))


----------



## tankist (13 Окт 2019)

Ладно. Но не менее 5 лет.


----------



## maisto777 (13 Окт 2019)

Ну ок, какие мои годы) всего 83 года)


----------



## Весёлый (13 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, да уж сами разберетесь-то в этом вопросе, я думаю. Свечки тут держать, как говорится, дело дурное
Мне вот Ваш настрой нравится. Большая Вы Молодец!
Чуток терпения - и всё "в ёлочку" будет


----------



## maisto777 (16 Окт 2019)

А тем временем... все идёт по-плану))) на счёт снижения веса, второй день питаюсь с диетологом) посмотрим на результаты, в планах минусовать 25 кг)


----------



## Весёлый (16 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, Наталия, ну вообще все классно. И отёк уже спал, да? Как самочувствие?


----------



## tankist (16 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, как голова, поворачивать не больно? Ограничение подвижности существенное?


----------



## maisto777 (16 Окт 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @maisto777, Наталия, ну вообще все классно. И отёк уже спал, да? Как самочувствие?


отека уже нет, сплю хорошо, воротник ношу) по утрам растяжкой занимаюсь, без фанатизма, немного пресс делаю, но все лайтово


----------



## Весёлый (16 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> но все лайтово


Контрольная фраза. Закрепились на ней


maisto777 написал(а):


> в планах минусовать 25 кг


Главное, не надо "с места в карьер". Дайте организму восстановиться.


----------



## maisto777 (16 Окт 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> @maisto777, как голова, поворачивать не больно? Ограничение подвижности существенное?


поворачивать можно будет через месяц начинать, но я немного стараюсь смотреть по сторонам, боли не чувствую, но я аккуратно делаю. У меня периферийное зрение развито хорошо) пользуюсь им)


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Главное, не надо "с места в карьер". Дайте организму восстановиться.


не голодаю, правильное чередование белков-углеводов-жиров)

был тут инцидент на днях) с собакой вышла погулять, она маленькая у меня, а из соседнего подъезда вышел мужчина с крупной очень, моя наивная побежала к нему (имеет слабость к большим собакам), а соседская собака начала лаять, вот тут я стартанула, в спине хрустнуло, напугалась я конечно за собаку, а потом уже за себя) Но все обошлось, все что мне показалось: то что хрустнуло между лопатками, и там стало гореть и чесаться, было скорее на уровне психологическом, утром не горело и не чесалось) И наш лучший Доктор Ступин меня успокоил) Каландари (кто меня оперировал) тоже сказал что все хорошо) Может я паникерша?


----------



## maisto777 (16 Окт 2019)

и кто подскажет: у меня до сих пор проблемы со входом на сайт


----------



## Весёлый (16 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> чесаться


Я тоже чесаться люблю Особенно спиной об угол какой-нить
1. Фёдор Петрович и оперирующий нейрохирург сказали, что норм всё.
2. Больше не горит и не чешится.
3. Без паники, всё "в ёлочку". Фаню держать в узде
4. У всех проблемы со входом  на сайт. Это решается, Светлана - администратор в курсе.


----------



## Harisma (16 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, насчёт паникерши  мой муж мне постоянно говорит - ты, конечно, не плойка, но накрутить себя можешь
На любой хруст, и малейшую боль придумываю  страшное


----------



## tankist (16 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, собаку выгуливать надо на поводке, желательно рулетке.


----------



## maisto777 (16 Окт 2019)

@tankist, она хоть и маленькая у меня, но знает все команды ОКД и ЗКС))) Но баба же, что с ней поделаешь) увидела крупного и смазливого кобеля и к нему помчала))) а так ходит рядом) И да, есть поводок конечно)


----------



## La murr (16 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> и кто подскажет: у меня до сих пор проблемы со входом на сайт


К сожалению, пока такая ситуация у всех.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Окт 2019)

@maisto777,   добрый день, Вы писали, что руки выкручивает, на погоду, а какой прогноз по этому делу после операции?
Пройдет говорят?


----------



## maisto777 (17 Окт 2019)

@Kaprikon, да на погоду левую руку крутит) Но она себя ведет неадекватно после операции))) то горит, то болит, то холодом изнутри наполняется) Причина всего этого, как мне кажется, кроется в том что была атрофия нервных корешков (ну и пока есть она), вкололи гормон) Ждем когда восстановится после операции все что было атрофировано, зажато и воспалено) и месяцев через 5-6 ведем насыщенную и яркую жизнь(со слов врачей) Все пройдет или нет - говорят что да, но все мы под богом ходим) Я лишний раз руке не даю отдыхать, разрабатываю мелкой моторикой и все стараюсь делать ею, сопротивляется конечно, но деваться некуда) Я верю в то что не будет болеть и крутить месяцев через 5)


----------



## tankist (17 Окт 2019)

По описанию похоже на нейропатическую боль. Это нехорошо. Необходимо поговорить с неврологом.


----------



## maisto777 (17 Окт 2019)

@tankist, это и будет происходить, до этого она была онемевшей) сейчас возвращается к жизни, через это надо пройти


----------



## tankist (17 Окт 2019)

Прочитайте про нейропатическую боль, поймёте мою обеспокоенность.


----------



## maisto777 (17 Окт 2019)

Я понимаю обеспокоенность, перед выпиской врач предупредил что рука так себя будет вести, поэтому сказал: не переживайте, нерву нужно время


----------



## tankist (17 Окт 2019)

ОК. Даст бог, всё будет хорошо.


----------



## maisto777 (17 Окт 2019)

@tankist, а я знаю что так и будет))) спасибо что переживаете) но данные симптомы должны были появиться, нерв то должен показать себя во всей красе и сказать: рано вы меня похоронили, а я еще и так могу)


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, я без операции. я пока не пойму, что с ней, вернее с ними, их и крутит и жжет и по очереди, осебенно они не любят ЛФК , когда поднимаем руки вверх лёжа, а отжиматься дают), и уборку не хотят делать, но я их не спрашиваю об этом, через немогу. Насчёт того, что она нейропатическая не знаю, всякие лирики  финлепсины ее не берут, мне кажется она от натяжения.
Я тоже или ими все делаю, но там потом сумасшествие начинается, особенно, если сумки поносить.
Выглядит вот так, на операцию все не решусь, вернее, мне все семь лет говорили, что это соматика , а теперь что дискинезия.
Вы молодец, что на операцию решились.
Про секс) можно наверное, если шеей не вертеть)
Давеча, идиот один, не в виде секса, а от большой признательности, потянул меня за шею вперед, типа для дружеского поцелуя, ощущение были как у Вас, после прогулки с собакой, щелчке в лопатке, и рук онемение.


----------



## maisto777 (17 Окт 2019)

@Kaprikon, онемения не было после собаки) был скорее страх) хруст был, а все остальное психосоматика (наверное так правильно) от страха) Секс нужен!))) но чуть позже) а руку тренирую, ибо нефиг ей отлынивать)))) А на операцию не то чтобы решилась, поставили перед фактом, но лучше раньше, потому как симптомы хуже будут со временем, мои только не улучшались к сожалению)


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Окт 2019)

@maisto777,  а как тренируете?
Страх он пока не пройдет эта штука, я думаю, это нормально.


----------



## maisto777 (18 Окт 2019)

настраивать на позитив себя надо) все от головы и от нас зависит))


----------



## Oxi83 (18 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> миртилене форте (для глаз)



это вам окулист посоветовал? и как эффект от витамин? разница в цене между Черникой форте раза в 3))


----------



## maisto777 (18 Окт 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> это вам окулист посоветовал? и как эффект от витамин? разница в цене между Черникой форте раза в 3))
> Именно окулист и прописал, сказала что это не БАД, но мне действительно помогает))


----------



## Oxi83 (18 Окт 2019)

рейтинг у них хороший по сравнению с остальными))  вам на месяц курс прописали?


----------



## maisto777 (18 Окт 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> рейтинг у них хороший по сравнению с остальными))  вам на месяц курс прописали?


по 1 таблетке 2 раза в день, в течении месяца


----------



## maisto777 (20 Окт 2019)

Вот и наступил месяц после операции. Что я успела за прошедший месяц сделать и что произошло со мной?) Успела встретить 45 летие, начать питаться с диетологом (лишний вес - лишняя нагрузка на позвоночник), купила по рекомендации доктора lysi омега-3 с витамином d (производство Финляндия), из их серии есть еще бесподобный препарат  Витамины Омега-3 для суставов Omega-3 NIVEL (его буду покупать после того как первый закончится) Так же продолжаю принимать Миртилене для глаз, ну и для волос Пантовигар. 

Гуляю, дома надоело сидеть, развлекать себя как-то надо) Вот и после операции (на 2 неделе после) поехала в кино на такси по пробкам - это была не самая лучшая идея, но как говорится - учимся на своих ошибках, ибо так) Такого повторять точно не стоит, особенно на второй неделе после операции) Шрам сейчас в стадии - багровый, шов снимали на 10 день после операции, ждем когда начнет светлеть, не обрабатываю его ни чем. Подбородок еще онемевший, но это временно. Левая рука начинает больше работать, видимо дошло до нее, что хозяйка не собирается ее жалеть) В процессе реабилитации - стараюсь ее развлекать эспандером (кольцом) и тренажером Xiaomi (нейропатических явлений, о которых я писала ранее, сейчас не наблюдаю). 

Сплю в воротнике, но расстегиваю его ночью, иногда днем хожу без ортеза (только ДОМА), контролирую себя, головой не кручу-верчу) Собираюсь отправлять свои документы в реабилитационный центр Пироговской больницы, благо она в 2 минутах от дома. Присмотрела бассейн рядышком, но и ЛФК и бассейн - через месяц только, так же уже купила воротник Шанца, чтобы с ним изменить ненавистной Филадельфии). 

Из плюсов после операции через месяц: у меня не кружится голова, мысли стали ярче и светлее, голова начинает работать, не болит на смену погоды. Из минусов: ортез, немобильность в поездках и практически постоянное нахождение в стенах квартиры, непонятное (иногда) поведение руки, которая раньше была в спящем режиме (онемение), сон на спине, отсутствие секса))) Но как видим: минусы все временные, теперь будем наблюдать когда они будут отваливаться как атавизмы, в процессе второго месяца и реабилитации)) ПыСы: решила брать вторую собаку!) И да, всем мира, здоровья, выхода на прямую к выздоровлению, доверяйте своему внутреннему голосу и разуму, не бегите впереди паровоза, берегите себя и любите! 

Хочу сказать всем спасибо за поддержку в этот мой первый месяц после, это очень важно для меня!) Благодарю вас! Начинаю второй месяц)


----------



## tankist (20 Окт 2019)

Всё хорошо, и это хорошо. Рекомендую для умягчения рубца и профилактики спаек в области операции препарат лонгидаза. Мне помог, шрам вообще не видно.


----------



## maisto777 (20 Окт 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Рекомендую для умягчения рубца и профилактики спаек в области операции препарат лонгидаза. Мне помог, шрам вообще не видно.


Свечи? или есть мазь?


----------



## Oxi83 (20 Окт 2019)

Восстановление идёт по плану)) раз уж речь зашла про финскую Омегу и витамин Д, вставлю свою точку зрения)) если мы не употребляем 3 раза в неделю рыбу породы лесосевых ( выловленных в дикой среде) , то можно пить чистую финскую, норвежскую омегу пожизненно. Витамин Д тут другая история, лучше его пить не совместно в составе с омегой, а отдельно в масляных капсулах ( дозировка витамина Д строго подбирается эндокринологом только после сдачи анализа) пропивается, он обычно 3 месяца курсом... далее повторная сдача для динамики показателей, если все ок, то перерыв. Если вы были недавно в жарких странах , то скорее всего он в норме. Пьют его обычно зимой, но опять же только под контролем анализа. Переизбыток Д, опаснее недобора. Как то так.


----------



## maisto777 (20 Окт 2019)

@Oxi83, тут 2 в 1 в одной капсуле и омега 3 и D, рыбу не ем, в доме только есть Мираторг, а он торгует мясом) В остальном полностью согласна, но рекомендовал доктор, доверилась эскулапу)


----------



## Oxi83 (20 Окт 2019)

Обычно совместно с омегой витамина Д маленькая дозировка, переизбыток врятли будет. Напишите сколько там mg в одной капсуле?


----------



## maisto777 (20 Окт 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Напишите сколько там mg в одной капсуле?


----------



## Oxi83 (20 Окт 2019)

не большая дозировка, все ок.  А это точно финский омега? Вижу г. С-П на упаковке, или это дистрибы? Обычно если финская, то нет русского перевода


----------



## maisto777 (20 Окт 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> не большая дозировка, все ок.  А это точно финский омега? Вижу г. С-П на упаковке, или это дистрибы? Обычно если финская, то нет русского перевода


дистрибьютеры, куплен в нашей аптеке, и посмотрела - не Фины, а Исландия


----------



## tankist (20 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Свечи? или есть мазь?


Свечи.


----------



## maisto777 (22 Окт 2019)

Добрый вечер сегодня ездила к подруге в гости, ну что сказать))) Скажу что поездку перенесла хорошо, так что в моем случае через месяц на такси очень даже хорошо)


----------



## maisto777 (29 Окт 2019)

Привет всем) Все идет по плану, но появился странный синдром, которого не было до операции. Стали хрустеть суставы, особенно кисти рук, и голеностопные (но меньше), интересно с чем это может быть связанно. Приходится в течении дня прохрустывать и разминать их, но такого не было никогда.


----------



## Алексей38 (29 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Привет всем) Все идет по плану, но появился странный синдром, которого не было до операции...


Добрый день, у меня появилось тоже самое когда я лечился от грыжи, так и не смог найти объяснение) может быть что то из лекарств спровоцировало... спустя год так же пощелкивают, но уже меньше) локти, колени, плечи... Без боли


----------



## 32Ольга (29 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, @Алексей38, у меня хруст в коленях появился во время лечения обострения грыжи в прошлом году. Хрустит при присаживании на корточки, тоже без боли, но ужасно не красиво звучит)))
@Доктор Ступин , @AIR не прокомментируете?


----------



## tankist (29 Окт 2019)

Я думаю, просто мы все стали к себе прислушиваться, более пристально чем до болезни.


----------



## Алексей38 (29 Окт 2019)

@tankist, у меня точно не было такого, все это произошло зимой в холода.. все таки думаю что это как то связано с капельницами, хоть я и делал всего 1 курс, как раз зимой


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2019)

Хрустеть могут не только суставы, но и мышцы как оказалось. Особенно те которые зажаты (с фиброзом).
Да и суставы могут щелкать тоже из-за проблем с мышцами.
У меня коленки щелками после  нескольких лет упорной тренировки по разбиванию в ногах МФС щелкать почти перестали.


----------



## maisto777 (29 Окт 2019)

Добрый день всем!) хочу купить тренажеры для пресса, как думаете не навредят или может рано ещё?


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, думаю, что рано.


----------



## BlackND (29 Окт 2019)

На сколько я знаю нагрузка на пресс при его качании нехило нагружает шею. в данном случае вероятно будет более безопасно брусья пресс но опять таки же надо узнать что по этому поводу думают врачи. По себе знаю когда пресс на скамейке качаешь шея нехило нагружается..хотя что общего..вроде и руки на груди держу. просто инстинктивно начинаешь голову прижимать к груди плюс напрягаться.


----------



## tankist (29 Окт 2019)

La murr написал(а):


> @maisto777, думаю, что рано.


Согласен.


----------



## maisto777 (29 Окт 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> На сколько я знаю нагрузка на пресс при его качании нехило нагружает шею. в данном случае вероятно будет более безопасно брусья пресс но опять таки же надо узнать что по этому поводу думают врачи. По себе знаю когда пресс на скамейке качаешь шея нехило нагружается..хотя что общего..вроде и руки на груди держу. просто инстинктивно начинаешь голову прижимать к груди плюс напрягаться.


в двух вариантах - шею поднимать руками в этих тренажерах, вот именно поэтому и спросила про них)


----------



## Ares (29 Окт 2019)

Обруч хула-хуп, и талия и пресс и шея отдыхает)


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, А вам зачем нужен этот пресс? Почему-то все считают что если накачать пресс то он будет держать там все тело и все будет хорошо. С этим я отчасти согласен, но там есть еще вот какие подводные камни.
1. Тут правильно заметили про шею. Почти все способы качания пресса будь то статические или динамические варианты напрягают шею, особенно переднюю часть - лестничные мышцы и д.р. Это плохо в вашем случаи.
2. При качании пресса напрягается ППМ. А это такая мышца, которую тоже лучше не напрягать, а растягивать. Она у современно человека в спазме из-за большого количества сидения на стуле. По этому если и качать пресс, то не сильно при этом ее сокращать. Т.е. делать разные упражнения типа планок или подъем ног. Но тут опять напрягается шея, что плохо.

Где-то я видел, но не могу найти один выкладывал как он качал пресс с проблемами в пояснице. Он ложился на пол и ложил на живот гири разных весов и напрягал пресс. В этом варианте не напрягается ни шея ни ППМ, а изолировано работает брюшная стенка.

Вообще я бы на вашем месте начал бы не с укрепления мышц, а с разрушения МФС.
Раскатывать мышцы мячиками, роликами. Спину, ноги. Изучить тело, найти все зажатые места расслабить, разбить фиброз и только потом уже преступать к укреплению.

А так смотрите вы сейчас начнете закачивать, а у вас там где-то есть ТТ точки МФС, они активируются и получите обострение куда либо в поясницу например. Зачем это надо???
Люди к сожалению не понимаю одной простой ИСТИНЫ!
Это не мои слова это слова Доктора Лукьянова.
Не важно сильная мышца или слабая, важно здоровая или больная мышца!

Я вам советую придерживаться именно этого правила. Т.е. проблемы с позвонками не могли сами по себе появится. Все начинается с проблем в мышцах.


----------



## Sana. (29 Окт 2019)

Мне кажется, что поддержка шеи переплетенными пальцами рук страхует шею от напряжения и перегруза. Ну, и локти надо не в стороны разводить, а поднимать к потолку. Если руки поднимают шею, разве есть там излишнее напряжение? Шея вообще пассивная.


----------



## maisto777 (29 Окт 2019)

@Sana., вот и тренажеры предполагают поддержку головы и шеи, по этой причине и заинтересовали меня


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (29 Окт 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А вам зачем нужен этот пресс? Почему-то все считают что если накачать пресс то он будет держать там все тело и все будет хорошо. С этим я отчасти согласен, но там есть еще вот какие подводные камни.
> 1. Тут правильно заметили про шею. Почти все способы качания пресса будь то статические или динамические варианты напрягают шею, особенно переднюю часть - лестничные мышцы и д.р. Это плохо в вашем случаи.


Пресс всё-таки участвует как в поддержании равновесия тела, так и в некоторых движениях. А напрячь мышцы пресса можно и лёжа в постели с головой на подушке и не двигая телом.


----------



## Harisma (29 Окт 2019)

@maisto777, упражнения "ножницы" и "велосипед" в положении лёжа, тоже хорошо качают пресс. Но если есть жировые отложения, "пресс" будет под ними.


----------



## maisto777 (29 Окт 2019)

в копилку положила обруч, забыла о таком девайсе, а на счет вопроса: зачем мне пресс, он мне нужен для того чтобы быть красивой и уверенной в себе, а дома лежать, сидеть и ходить - надоело, хочется с пользой для себя использовать этот долгий больничный. Я понимаю что может рано, но возможно же растяжку делать, небольшие нагрузки давать, в свое время мне на чемпионате СНГ пришлось со сломанной ногой играть, вот и не привыкла перед трудностями пасовать... Мышцы надо разрабатывать и тянуть, это мое мнение, не до первой крови конечно, но до боли)


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2019)

Harisma написал(а):


> @maisto777, упражнения "ножницы" и "велосипед" в положении лёжа, тоже хорошо качают пресс. Но если есть жировые отложения, "пресс" будет под ними.


Ну да, только они также укорачивают ППМ. А ее лучше бы растягивать по жизни.



maisto777 написал(а):


> в копилку положила обруч, забыла о таком девайсе, а на счет вопроса: зачем мне пресс, он мне нужен для того чтобы быть красивой и уверенной в себе, а дома лежать, сидеть и ходить - надоело, хочется с пользой для себя использовать этот долгий больничный. Я понимаю что может рано, но возможно же растяжку делать, небольшие нагрузки давать, в свое время мне на чемпионате СНГ пришлось со сломанной ногой играть, вот и не привыкла перед трудностями пасовать... Мышцы надо разрабатывать и тянуть, это мое мнение, не до первой крови конечно, но до боли)


На счет того, что разрабатывать и тянуть я согласен. Если добавить еще раскатку мячиками и роликами, то будет быстрее и лучше эффект.
А насчет того, что пресс нужен для красоты и уверенности - это у вас последствие спортивного прошлого.
Красота и уверенность не в пресс, а в голове. Можно и без пресса ощущать себя уверенной и быть красивой.
Ну, а спорт - он к сожалению не полезен никому! Перегрузки разрушают тело. Полезно только ЛФК!


----------



## maisto777 (29 Окт 2019)

@Александр_100, про физкультуру писала))) разницу понимаю и осознаю)))


----------



## Sana. (29 Окт 2019)

А если подтягивать ноги к животу в положении лежа на спине? В разных вариациях? Потом еще лежа на боку можно попробовать. Не подойдет для мышц живота? 

Чтобы разгрузить шею и снять с нее излишнее напряжение можно положить под голову и шею небольшую подушку.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2019)

Sana. написал(а):


> А если подтягивать ноги к животу в положении лежа на спине? В разных вариациях? Потом еще лежа на боку можно попробовать. Не подойдет для мышц живота?...


И после этого нужно делать обязательно компенсацию на растяжку ППМ, хотя бы в позе собаки мордой вверх.


----------



## Sana. (29 Окт 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И после этого нужно делать обязательно компенсацию на растяжку ППМ, хотя бы в позе собаки мордой вверх.


Не нужна никакая компенсация. По своему опыту говорю, как человек, много лет занимавшийся йогой. 
ППМ - не единственная мышца для возникновения дисбалансов в теле


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2019)

Конечно не единственная мышца которая нарушает баланс, причин много может быть.
Но тут каждому свое. Если с ППМ проблемы, то без растяжки ни как, ее еще больше стягивает. Я много пробовал экспериментировать с пессом. Потом понял, что больше вреда от этого.
Опять конечно тоже из своего опыта тренировок. У всех проблемы разные немного и по этому упражнения нужно индивидуально подбирать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @maisto777, @Алексей38, у меня хруст в коленях появился во время лечения обострения грыжи в прошлом году. Хрустит при присаживании на корточки, тоже без боли, но ужасно не красиво звучит)))
> @Доктор Ступин , @AIR не прокомментируете?


Подвижность увеличивается,  поэтому и щелкает. Это хорошо.


----------



## AIR (29 Окт 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> у меня хруст в коленях появился во время лечения обострения грыжи в прошлом году. Хрустит при присаживании на корточки, тоже без боли, но ужасно не красиво звучит)))
> @Доктор Ступин , @AIR не прокомментируете?


У меня подобный хруст возникает при уменьшении движений и  длительной статической нагрузке (например на работе) . Если выполнять мягкие , плавные и разнообразные движения,  то стимулируется местная микроциркуляция, уменьшается застой, улучшается эластичность тканей и звук становясь мягче и более "влажным", пропадает...


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Окт 2019)

@AIR,  а можно об этом подробнее,
В этой теме, Дмитрий Бук свою закрыл. Про хрусты, и плавные движения. И что делать, чтобы хрустели мягче, правда у ме
ня не колени, а руки хрустят. Вот ссылка на тему


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Окт 2019)

Т.е. хруст и щелканье суставов это по сути плохая смазка. А смазка это синовиальная жидкость да?
_Густая эластичная масса, заполняющая полость суставов. В норме прозрачная или слегка желтоватая._
Она вырабатывается только при движении.


----------



## AIR (30 Окт 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Т.е. хруст и щелканье суставов это по сути плохая смазка.


Думаю, что проблема несколько ширше,  то бишь ширее. ..
Пример на часто обсуждаемой проблеме... Бурсит,  артроз и т.д. тазобедренного сустава..
Исторически сложившееся нарушение статики (сидячка в школе, на работе, за компьютером,  за рулём и т.д.) вызывает (чаще слева) укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы,  грушевидной,  средней ягодичной,  напрягателя широкой фасции бедра.  Это дело фиксирует сустав спереди,  сбоку, сзади... Чтобы произошло движение в суставе, одни мышцы должны сократиться,  а  противолежащие расслабиться. .Вследствие спазма (фибриноза, миогелоза  и т.д.) эти самые антагонисты расслабиться не успевают и головку кости начинает с силой выкручивать из сустава.  Вот вам и травматизация местных мышц, связок, хряща и как дополнение "звуковой феномен". Акромя того всё это напряжение,  скованность, застойная и микротравматическая отечность создают местное "болото"  с значительным ухудшением микроциркуляции и, соответственно,  ухудшением питания тканей, как окружающих сустав, так и внутри сустава  (хряща,  кости, обмен внутрисуставной жидкости).. Постепенно развивается конечно же и артроз оного. Появляются не только щелчки и хрусты, но и боли не только вокруг сустава,  а и внутри его...
P.S. Ну и, при обращении к доктору вам скорее всего выявляют эти самые "бурситы" , "артрозы" и т.д. даже на начальной "двигательной" стадии процесса и начинают активно лечить их блокадами,  хондопротекторами, и прочими медикаментами, начисто  забывая и причину и механизм процесса.. Оставляя целенаправленную и акцентированную работу с мышцами "на заднем дворе". Изредка рекомендуя какую то хрень общего порядка , то есть ЛФКу. . С весьма сомнительным эффектом..


Kaprikon написал(а):


> В этой теме, Дмитрий Бук свою закрыл. Про хрусты, и плавные движения. И что делать, чтобы хрустели мягче, правда у ме
> ня не колени, а руки хрустят. Вот ссылка на тему


К сожалению запарка,  не успеваю прочитать темы, например никак не могу взяться за тему #ВВК# написано много.. если будете напоминать, обязательно просмотрю и отвечу..


----------



## Oxi83 (30 Окт 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Привет всем) Все идет по плану, но появился странный синдром, которого не было до операции. Стали хрустеть суставы, особенно кисти рук, и голеностопные (но меньше), интересно с чем это может быть связанно. Приходится в течении дня прохрустывать и разминать их, но такого не было никогда.


Гормональные препараты вам кололи от противовоспалительные, если да, то это от них реакция, они плохо влияют на кости, суставы и связки. Когда можно  будет делать зарядку на все тело, разминайтесь и потихоньку хруст начнёт уходить, будет приток крови к суставам и мышцам.


tankist написал(а):


> Я думаю, просто мы все стали к себе прислушиваться, более пристально чем до болезни.


Если вам в капельницу Дексу добавляли, а в большинстве случаев грыжи лечат с ней чтобы снять отек,  то это побочка от неё. Поэтому ей нельзя злоупотреблять, может привести к артрозам, артритам, миалгитам и т.д.


maisto777 написал(а):


> в копилку положила обруч, забыла о таком девайсе, а на счет вопроса: зачем мне пресс, он мне нужен для того чтобы быть красивой и уверенной в себе, а дома лежать, сидеть и ходить - надоело, хочется с пользой для себя использовать этот долгий больничный. Я понимаю что может рано, но возможно же растяжку делать, небольшие нагрузки давать, в свое время мне на чемпионате СНГ пришлось со сломанной ногой играть, вот и не привыкла перед трудностями пасовать... Мышцы надо разрабатывать и тянуть, это мое мнение, не до первой крови конечно, но до боли)


Ещё есть круг железный , не помню как он называется. Встаёшь на него и крутишь талию.


----------



## maisto777 (4 Ноя 2019)

Добрый вечер друзья!) Прошло 6 недель после операции, началась 7 неделя. Все идет своим чередом, рука работает, суставы похрустывают, не болят. Сплю хорошо, но очень устала от ортеза, в пору зарубки делать на нем, очень жду когда снять его можно будет и забыть. Голова светлая, мысли не путаются, сплю хорошо. На правильном питании с 15 октября и уже минус 4,5 кг, без спортивных нагрузок, без голода) Гуляю, делаю все по дому, принимаю витамины и радуюсь новой жизни) Из последних достижений: когда переодеваюсь руку левую вверх уже поднимать не больно, рука оживает. Через 2 месяца липосакцию бизоньего горба собираюсь делать, в том же самом институте где и операцию на ШОП делали. Всем здоровья!!!!!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Ноя 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> На правильном питании с 15 октября и уже минус 4,5 кг, без спортивных нагрузок, без голода)


Может поделитесь секретами правильного питания, а то я тоже мечтаю похудеть.


----------



## maisto777 (10 Ноя 2019)

Привет всем)) У меня вопрос, через сколько после операции можно начать употреблять алкоголь, а то 17го приглашена на ДР, впервые без машины буду))) Бокал вина можно будет? А еще безумно хочу апероль)) 20го будет ровно 2 месяца после операции, ничего не беспокоит... У кого есть какой опыт, поделитесь


----------



## Kuchirinka (10 Ноя 2019)

@maisto777, мне кажется, если чувствуете себя нормально и никаких лекарств в настоящее время не употребляете, то от бокала вина хуже не станет.


----------



## maisto777 (20 Ноя 2019)

Друзья мои, приветствую вас всех!))) Вот и 2 месяц пролетел))) Что рассказать, расскажу что я не жалею что сделала операцию, что рука стала себя чувствовать гораздо лучше, что голова не болит и не кружится (ни одного приступа за 2 месяца), шея стала длиннее она не болит, походка увереннее))) Правильное питание мне помогает, за последний месяц сброшено 6.5 кг, предстоит еще 19, но я без спорта совсем, неделю как начала крутить хулахуп, по 15 минут) Гуляю на улице, когда была на дне рождения позволила себе выпить 5(!!!!!!!) коктейлей алкогольных))) Сегодня я сняла, ненавистную мной, Филадельфию, достала Шанца) Гулять пойду уже в новом ошейнике))) Что сказать, скажу что я счастлива, что здоровье самое важное что есть у нас, берегите себя, любите себя и своих близких и родных!) Спасибо что вы есть у меня форумчане, за вашу поддержку и за то что вы всегда рядом!) Обнимаю всех, и через месяц еду к хирургу с МРТ на прием) Пы Сы: хруст в кистях рук не пропал, даже не знаю что это за симптом, плохо это или хорошо)


----------



## tankist (20 Ноя 2019)

Сколько времени будете носить Шанца?


----------



## maisto777 (20 Ноя 2019)

Я знаю что надо носить, точно до декабря, а там уже скажут сколько времени) Вы сколько Шанца носили после операции, и как именно (часов в день)


----------



## tankist (20 Ноя 2019)

Вообще не носил. Только филадельфия 2 месяца.


----------



## maisto777 (20 Ноя 2019)

@tankist, а мне сказали Шанца носить


----------



## tankist (20 Ноя 2019)

Сколько носить?


----------



## maisto777 (20 Ноя 2019)

До декабря точно, а потом хирург скажет после 20 декабря я к нему еду


----------



## tankist (20 Ноя 2019)

Долго ещё. Но у Вас и объём операции большой.
Мышцы шеи ослабнут, однако.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Мышцы шеи ослабнут, однако.


так ЛФК!


----------



## maisto777 (20 Ноя 2019)

Дома я без Шанца хожу уже, надеюсь справлюсь


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> так ЛФК!


согласна, но мне хирург сказал что до декабра нельзя


----------



## tankist (20 Ноя 2019)

Дилемма однако!


----------



## maisto777 (20 Ноя 2019)

@tankist, как есть


----------



## maisto777 (20 Дек 2019)

Добрый вечер мои дорогие друзья!) Сегодня ровно 3 месяца после операции))) 24 декабря еду на прием к хирургу, жду что назначит операцию липосакции холки, которая наросла когда были проблемы в ШОП) Завтра иду на МРТ, постараюсь выложить результаты на форуме, и отпишусь как прошел прием у хирурга) В феврале планирую на реабилитацию слетать в Саки в санаторий Бурденко. На сегодняшний день самочувствие отличное, реагирую конечно на погоду, но сейчас многие реагируют на перепады атмосферного давления. Был момент что вызывала скорую - давление упало, посчитали что невралгия, выпила валокордин - все нормализовалось. Есть некоторый симптом, я когда на кровати поднимаюсь на руках, то слева сзади и сбоку начинают непроизвольно сокращаться мышцы и в руке (дельтовидная) и широчайшая спины, хотя наверное более глубокие мышцы тоже сокращаются.... пару минут сокращений непроизвольных и все (без боли или других ощущений)... этот вопрос я буду задавать хирургу, но скорее всего пройдет и это со временем... суставы в кистях так же продолжают хрустеть))) Жду когда разрешат ходить в бассейн, и вообще разрешат физкультуру))) Всем добра, с наступающими праздниками!) Обнимаю всех и всем здоровья с терпением!)))


----------



## tankist (20 Дек 2019)

Здоровья! Обнимаю в ответ!))

Липосакцию, я думаю, раньше чем через полгода после спондилодеза делать не стоит. Я бы не стал. Это мнение общего хирурга.


----------



## maisto777 (21 Дек 2019)

Получены серии МР томограмм шейного отдела позвоночника.
Физиологический шейный лордоз выпрямлен.
Соотношение позвонков в норме.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков исследуемой зоны обычные, в телах позвонков
имеются очаговые включения жировой дегенерации костного мозга. В смежных отделах
С4-7 позвонков определяются линейные зоны отека костного мозга и остеосклероза.
Гемангиома в теле С7 позвонка размерами 8х6мм.
Отмечаются умеренные смежные краевые остеофиты тел С3-7 позвонков, неровность
замыкательных пластин.
Признаки умеренного спондилоартроза.
Признаки дегидратации межпозвонковых дисков С2-7 со снижением высоты диска С5-
6.
Межпозвонковый диск С4-5 выстоит в просвет позвоночного канала диффузно
асимметрично до 1мм;
межпозвонковый диск С5-6 выстоит в просвет позвоночного канала диффузно
асимметрично до 3мм; умеренно сужено левое межпозвонковое отверстие. Диск частично
оссифицирован.
Просвет позвоночного канала значимо не сужен.
Сигнал от спинного мозга не изменён.
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР картина дегенеративных изменений шейного отдела
позвоночника в виде умеренных проявлений остеохондроза, спондилеза, спондилоартроза.
Диффузное выбухание дисков С4-5, С5-6*. Гемангиома в теле С7 позвонка.
Рекомендована консультация ревматолога, невролога.
*В заключении используется "Номенклатура и классификация патологии межпозвонковых
дисков", версия 2.0, от 2014г.


----------



## tankist (21 Дек 2019)

Так то вроде все в пределах возрастных норм)) но где описание последствий операции?


----------



## maisto777 (21 Дек 2019)

Это мне описали МРТ))) загрузит диск с мака не могу, но могу прислать на почту


----------



## tankist (21 Дек 2019)

Странно как-то описали. Вот и надейтесь на специалистов)) Конструкцию не описывают, про артефакты от винтов не пишут...


----------



## maisto777 (21 Дек 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Странно как-то описали.


позвонила, спросила))) но честно - звезда в шоке


----------



## tankist (21 Дек 2019)

Зато описывают удалённые диски


----------



## maisto777 (21 Дек 2019)

Моя попытка номер 2))))

Фамилия, имя, отчество: Охриц Н.Л. Дата рождения: 18.10.1974 Номер исследования: 6128 Область исследования: шейный отдел позвоночника Получены серии МР томограмм шейного отдела позвоночника. Физиологический шейный лордоз выпрямлен. Соотношение позвонков в норме. Форма и размеры тел позвонков исследуемой зоны обычные, в телах позвонков имеются очаговые включения жировой дегенерации костного мозга. Гемангиома в теле С7 позвонка размерами 8х6мм. Отмечаются умеренные смежные краевые остеофиты тел С3-7 позвонков, неровность замыкательных пластин. Признаки умеренного спондилоартроза. Признаки дегидратации межпозвонковых дисков на уровне сканирования со снижением высоты. Состояние после установки кейджей в сегментах С4-5, С5-6, С6-7. В сегменте С4-5 на фоне установленного кейджа имеется диско-остеофитный комплекс по типу диффузного выбухания до 1мм; в сегменте С5-6 на фоне установленного кейджа имеется диско-остеофитный комплекс по типу диффузного выбухания до 3мм; умеренно сужено левое межпозвонковое отверстие. Просвет позвоночного канала значимо не сужен. Сигнал от спинного мозга не изменён. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены. ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР картина дегенеративных изменений шейного отдела позвоночника в виде умеренных проявлений остеохондроза, спондилеза, спондилоартроза. Состояние после установки межтеловых кейджей в сегментах С4-5, С5-6, С6-7. Дискоостеофитные комплексы о типу диффузных выбуханий в сегменте С4-5, С5-6*. Гемангиома в теле С7 позвонка. Рекомендована консультация невролога. *В заключении используется "Номенклатура и классификация патологии межпозвонковых дисков", версия 2.0, от 2014г.


----------



## tankist (21 Дек 2019)

Ну вот, другое дело! Всё ОК!


----------



## maisto777 (24 Дек 2019)

24 декабря, Новый год к нам мчится!))) Я была на приеме у Каландари Алика Амирановича!) Вердикт: все идет правильно, кейджи стоят в нужном месте, спинной мозг нигде не сдавливается) от ошейника Добби свободен) Завтра иду покупать абонемент в бассейн))) ЛФК, пилатес и йога (с ней аккуратнее сказали)!) НО ребята, я счастливая как никто!)))) В феврале в Саки в санаторий Бурденко, подкорректировать спазмы в мышцах (это все проходит)!) Я на эмоциях, счастливая и с вами делюсь лучиками добра!))) Люблю, обнимаю и всем здоровья!))))))


----------



## Весёлый (24 Дек 2019)

maisto777 написал(а):


> счастливая и с вами делюсь лучиками добра!))) Люблю, обнимаю и всем здоровья!))))))


Контрольная фраза выздоравливающего Человека.
В ответ остаётся пожелать быть всегда Здоровой, Радостной, Счастливой.
Все будет "в ёлочку", Наталия


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Дек 2019)

@maisto777,  Наталия, а как рука, лучше?


----------



## maisto777 (24 Дек 2019)

@Kaprikon, все отлично, в феврале на реабилитацию в санаторий Бурденко лечу!)


----------



## tankist (24 Дек 2019)

А у нас в Саратове есть бальнеологическая лечебница. Я посмотрел сайт санатория Бурденко, там все то же, как и у нас. И не надо ехать в Крым.
Хотя там я не был, интересно было бы посмотреть на крымские реалии.


----------



## maisto777 (24 Дек 2019)

@tankist, я люблю Крым, там своя атмосфера, воздух))) И спокойствие))) И отзывы очень хорошие о санатории!)


----------



## maisto777 (17 Янв 2020)

Всем доброй ночи!) Скоро 4 месяца как прошла операция и я начала жить полноценной жизнью) Голова не болит, рука работает, шея поворачивается, наклоняется) На сегодняшний момент скинула пока 10 кг, впереди 10-15 надо скинуть) на 30 января еду удалять липосакцией вдовий горбик на спине, ну и за одно сделаю круговую блефаропластику (раз уж такие у меня каникулы долгие получились) Гуляю, в бассейн купила абонемент, проблема со сном только - бессонница меня одолела... Засыпаю только на снотворных препаратах, волосы еще не восстановились, но вроде меньше стали лезть... В целом все хорошо и я довольна результатом!)))  Всем лучики добра, здоровья!)))


----------



## maisto777 (22 Янв 2020)

Решаем проблемы по мере их поступления


----------



## olenkasolo (22 Янв 2020)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Всем доброй ночи!) Скоро 4 месяца как прошла операция и я начала жить полноценной жизнью) Голова не болит, рука работает, шея поворачивается, наклоняется) На сегодняшний момент скинула пока 10 кг, впереди 10-15 надо скинуть) на 30 января еду удалять липосакцией вдовий горбик на спине, ну и за одно сделаю круговую блефаропластику (раз уж такие у меня каникулы долгие получились) Гуляю, в бассейн купила абонемент, проблема со сном только - бессонница меня одолела... Засыпаю только на снотворных препаратах, волосы еще не восстановились, но вроде меньше стали лезть... В целом все хорошо и я довольна результатом!)))  Всем лучики добра, здоровья!)))


Волосы.
Пантовигар 3 р в день.
Шампунь селенцин
Спрей эксидерм
Много белковой пищи типа жирной рыбы и творога.

У меня прядями лезли волосы, пролысины были. Сейчас восстановились.


----------



## tankist (22 Янв 2020)

А мне на причёску вообще пофиг.


----------



## olenkasolo (22 Янв 2020)

Мы еще не достигли пофигизма 80 лвл.
Вы определенно преуспели в этом.


----------



## tankist (22 Янв 2020)

Просто я мальчик. Мне 54 годика, и я понял жизнь.


----------



## olenkasolo (22 Янв 2020)

tankist написал(а):


> Просто я мальчик. Мне 54 годика, и я понял жизнь.


Звучит весомо. Просто мы подобного прозрения еще не постигли и пытаемся прикрыть пробелы понимания  шевелюрой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2020)

tankist написал(а):


> Просто я мальчик. Мне 54 годика, и я понял жизнь.


Знаете, что мужская привлекательность не на голове!

Я про красивые зубы, конечно!


----------



## maisto777 (23 Янв 2020)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Волосы.
> Пантовигар 3 р в день.
> Шампунь селенцин
> Спрей эксидерм
> ...


Спасибо) Примерно этим и стараюсь бороться с выпадением волос) Правда меня ждет еще один наркоз 30 января, посмотрю что будет после него)))


tankist написал(а):


> Просто я мальчик. Мне 54 годика, и я понял жизнь.


нам к этому только стремиться можно))


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Знаете, что мужская привлекательность не на голове!
> 
> Я про красивые зубы, конечно!


я так думала что в голове)) мозг самый сексуальный орган у всех людей, не разделяя по гендерному признаку))


olenkasolo написал(а):


> Звучит весомо. Просто мы подобного прозрения еще не постигли и пытаемся прикрыть пробелы понимания  шевелюрой.


мы девочки, нам шевелюра важна)


----------



## maisto777 (1 Фев 2020)

Добрые вечер всем!) Вчера сделали липосакцию вдовьего холмика, а так же круговую блефаропластику.


----------



## Harisma (1 Фев 2020)

@maisto777 скорейшего восстановления!
Любим, мы женщины, за раз всё сделать))


----------



## tankist (1 Фев 2020)

Красота требует жертв.


----------



## Sana. (1 Фев 2020)

Скорейшего восстановления!


----------



## maisto777 (2 Фев 2020)

В спине стоит дренаж ещё, по ощущениям - я могу спать удобно, мне не мешает шар, который был на месте 7 позвонка, откачали 100 мл жировой ткани, сейчас серозная ещё собирается в полости, но это все пройдёт.... но что радует, у меня прошли приступы сокращения мышц, которые были до операции, вверху пропала спастика, мышцы расслабились, что очень радует меня!) завтра снимают швы, вынимают дренаж и я домой!) а через неделю и на работу!) всем лучики тепла и здоровья шлю!)


----------



## maisto777 (18 Фев 2020)

Добрый вечер всем))) Вчера села за руль, полет нормальный, откатала 120 км)) синяки после блефаро сходят, в марте на работу) рука левая функционирует, спазмы мышц  проходят, если ранее были несколько раз в день, то после того как убрали вдовий холмик со спины - за последние 2 недели всего пару раз было) завела вторую собаку в прошедшее воскресенье)))) Жизнь наполнилась радость и уютом))) две собаки и кот))) а скоро весна и новая жизнь))) Люблю, всем здоровья!))) Шлю лучики тепла и счастья))


----------



## maisto777 (9 Дек 2020)

Приветствую всех) Прошло больше года после операции, за это время успела съездить к морю на 3 месяца 1800 за рулем, без проблем, периодически бывает на погоду реагирую, НО в гораздо меньшей части своей здоровой (теперь) жизни) Волосы вот только сейчас начали восстанавливаться, руки-ноги-голова и шея функционируют в полном объеме. Поворачиваю голову совершенно спокойно, единственное что напоминает что были проблемы - шрам на шее..... То что в в этом году мне убрали бизоний горб тоже огромный плюс))) я забыла про головные боли, про то что поворачиваться надо всем телом.... сплю хорошо, подушка ортопедическая, так же пользуюсь нэпом - снимает напряжение, которое в течение дня накапливается) Всем здоровья и лучики тепла)


----------



## Весёлый (9 Дек 2020)

Хорошо, когда всё хорошо заканчивается. Берегите себя, Наталия.

"Всё в этот мир приходяще. Лишь музыка вечна." (с)


----------



## tankist (9 Дек 2020)

Шикарно восстановилась! 👍И вроде бы похудела малость? А шрам - фигня это! Не проблема совсем. А я с октября 2018 тоже восстановился норм, Саратов - Казань, Саратов - Самара, Саратов - Москва, Саратов - Пермь за рулём, вполне сдюжил. Так что живём дальше, коллега!


----------



## maisto777 (9 Дек 2020)

tankist написал(а):


> Шикарно восстановилась! 👍И вроде бы похудела малость?


пока минус 15, осталось 10


----------



## AnnaS (9 Дек 2020)

Читала Вашу тему, когда готовилась к операции. Тоже были три грыжи в шейном отделе. Очень рада, что все у Вас хорошо!  У меня пока пятый месяц пошел, за рулем сложновато, особенно на перекрестках, боюсь быстро головой крутить и такое чувство, что не хватает градусов поворота. Ваш пример вселяет надежду, что все наладится!


----------



## maisto777 (9 Дек 2020)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Ваш пример вселяет надежду, что все наладится


Непременно наладится! Желаю скорейшего восстановления!)


----------



## Pleion (10 Дек 2020)

Ares написал(а):


> ...хирурги многим говорят, что головокружения не от грыж. Посылают всех к психологам, психиатрам. Как по шаблону. Мне иногда кажется, что основная клиентура у психологов - люди с грыжами в шее. Их любят сажать на антидепрессанты. Куча литературы и нашей и западной, где головокружение является одним из симптомов грыжи в шее....или дегенеративных процессов, которые любят называть отсталые врачи остеохондрозом. Многие до сих пор операцией пугают, мол парализует, терпи до последнего. А грыжа центральная и есть признаки миелопатии, им все равно. Посмотрите форумы на вуманру, там масса народа с головокружением и грыжами в шее. Некоторым уже сделали операцию, все симптомы прошли почти сразу.


Все от спины, те которые отправляет к психологу, просто не умехи


----------



## Ирэн1972 (11 Дек 2020)

@maisto777, а вы как туда попали в эту клинику по направлению или как и платная операция .если нет то как квоту делали


----------



## maisto777 (11 Дек 2020)

@Ирэн1972, клиника при Университете общедоступна, квоту они оформляли сами, попала случайно, я не знала про нее ничего) мой дядя направил меня туда.


----------



## tankist (11 Дек 2020)

Pleion написал(а):


> Все от спины, те которые отправляет к психологу, просто не умехи


К сожалению (или к счастью) не все от спины. Не стоит упрощать.


----------



## IrinaMM (18 Фев 2021)

maisto777 написал(а):


> Приветствую всех) Прошло больше года после операции, за это время успела съездить к морю на 3 месяца 1800 за рулем, без проблем, периодически бывает на погоду реагирую, НО в гораздо меньшей части своей здоровой (теперь) жизни) Волосы вот только сейчас начали восстанавливаться, руки-ноги-голова и шея функционируют в полном объеме. Поворачиваю голову совершенно спокойно, единственное что напоминает что были проблемы - шрам на шее..... То что в в этом году мне убрали бизоний горб тоже огромный плюс))) я забыла про головные боли, про то что поворачиваться надо всем телом.... сплю хорошо, подушка ортопедическая, так же пользуюсь нэпом - снимает напряжение, которое в течение дня накапливается) Всем здоровья и лучики тепла)
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 205549 Посмотреть вложение 205550


ого, такая красотка стала!!


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Фев 2021)

@maisto777, у вас прошли спазмы после того, как убрали вдовий горб?


----------



## maisto777 (18 Фев 2021)

@Kaprikon, да


----------



## maisto777 (23 Фев 2022)

Доброго всем дня) Поздравляю всех мужчин и всех причастных к празднику с Днем защитников отечества! Из моих последних сводок с полей - 24 января летала в Махачкалу, сделали операцию, сравняли грудь. После операции на ШОП все же похудела (после ковид успела набрать 10 кг), так вот грудь стала сильно разной. Левая 5, правая примерно 3. Сделали обе 3. Перестал болеть ГОП после пластической операции. Восстанавливаюсь, все хорошо) ШОП не беспокоит, состояние в целом очень хорошее))) Все что было до всех моих операций - прошло как страшный сон! Всем лучики тепла!) Весна идет - весне дорогу))


----------



## tankist (25 Фев 2022)

Здравствуйте, @maisto777, коллега по операции! А почему в Махачкале, а не дома? Если вопрос неуместный, извиняюсь заранее 🤗


----------



## maisto777 (26 Фев 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> ... А почему в Махачкале, а не дома? Если вопрос неуместный, извиняюсь заранее 🤗


Ехала к определенному врачу Лугуеву Запир Гаджиевичу, он в ходе операции нашёл некие недочеты в моей грудной мышце, исправил ее, он так же как и Крылов ученик моего дяди, ну и ценник в Махачкале значительно ниже чем в Мск. Выложу файл где видна моя грудная мышца в детстве, это левая…. Она анатомически была не там где ей надо было быть. Он все исправил.


----------



## tankist (26 Фев 2022)

Теперь всё понятно. Спасибо.


----------



## Atnalog (10 Сен 2022)

@maisto777, добрый день! Подскажите, в санаторий в Саки вы ездили на реабилитацию?


----------



## maisto777 (11 Сен 2022)

@Atnalog, добрый вечер, нет я не поехала в санаторий.


----------

